# Instrumentation/Automation & Control Professional



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

I am opening this thread for Instrumentation/Automation&Control professional planning to immigrate to Australia...

I recently got +ve Assessment from EA as Automation and Control Engineer (ANZCO Code 233513 - Plant or Production Engineer)
I applied on 28th of June 12 and got the +ve assement on 18th of Oct 12,it took 16 weeks.

I have 70 points,waiting for the next round of invitation...


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

allisgreat said:


> I am opening this thread for Instrumentation/Automation&Control professional planning to immigrate to Australia...
> 
> I recently got +ve Assessment from EA as Automation and Control Engineer (ANZCO Code 233513 - Plant or Production Engineer)
> I applied on 28th of June 12 and got the +ve assement on 18th of Oct 12,it took 16 weeks.
> ...



Hi there,

Congrats on getting +ve Assessment. I am also an Instrumentation engineer with 6+ years of experience. I have just submitted my CDR for assessment. Hope I get a positive assessment. 

Bye the way have you submitted your EOI?? and for which state are you planning to apply for SS?

Keep us updated and All the best..

Regards

Praveen kumar


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

Ha atlast ,a fellow instrument professional applying to Aus immig
Welcome Praveen and all the best in your assessment...I think EA is very good in handling the assessment(except for the delay  )if you have provided the required info you will get the result without any queries from EA.

I am not a big fan of Sate Sponsorship (190) visa , since i get 70 points for independent (189) visa...i am sticking to it...Though you may get visa grant faster thru 190 than 189...i am not in a hurry so 189 is perfect for me.

I submitted by EOI on 19th Oct,hoping for 1st Nov invitation.


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

allisgreat said:


> Ha atlast ,a fellow instrument professional applying to Aus immig
> Welcome Praveen and all the best in your assessment...I think EA is very good in handling the assessment(except for the delay  )if you have provided the required info you will get the result without any queries from EA.
> 
> I am not a big fan of Sate Sponsorship (190) visa , since i get 70 points for independent (189) visa...i am sticking to it...Though you may get visa grant faster thru 190 than 189...i am not in a hurry so 189 is perfect for me.
> ...


Hi,

Any particular reason for selecting *ANZCO Code 233513 - Plant or Production Engineer *.

I think the instrumentation and control category comes under the Code-233411 - Electronics Engineer.

Also in state do u think where we can find more jobs for instrumentation?


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

I couldn't find instrument and control specialization under Electronics engineer (233411).

Infact I applied under electrical engineer (233311),for assessment asper one of my friends friend experience,but EA assessed me as control and automation engineer (233513), which I believe is the right occupation for us.
Ref:www.acacia-au.com

Regarding opening ,west Australia is ideal for us with pert offering many jobs related to us.
Queensland is also best for us,with many openings in Brisbane and Gladstone.

Melbourne and Sydney doesn't have that many opportunities for us.

At present there is a big project(INPEX) that requires huge manpower at pert and in Darwin.

Hope the info is useful .


----------



## ashilycmathew (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi allisgreat & praveenfire,
very happy to c a thread like this.
my profession is also somewhat related to instrumentation and automation.But basically i am also an electronics engineer.Firstly i planned to apply for plant and production engineer,but my agent told to try for electronics engineer.
I prepared all documents and handed over to agent last week.Hopefully all documents will reach EA by NOV 1st week,fingers crossed and waiting period started.
I heard again EA timeline changed from 12 weeks to 15 weeks,is it right?
allisgreat howmany days EA took for assessment.

Fellas keep alive this thread,me and praveen fire had discussed few things in ELECTRONICS ENGINEERS thread.i am from bangalore and my name is Ashily Mathew..


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

Good to hear from u Ashily Mathew,all the best for ur assessment .
It took 112 days for my assessment,exactly 16 weeks.
I applied as Electrical engineer , though EA Themselves changed my occupation as plant or production engineer.


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

ashilycmathew said:


> Hi allisgreat & praveenfire,
> very happy to c a thread like this.
> my profession is also somewhat related to instrumentation and automation.But basically i am also an electronics engineer.Firstly i planned to apply for plant and production engineer,but my agent told to try for electronics engineer.
> I prepared all documents and handed over to agent last week.Hopefully all documents will reach EA by NOV 1st week,fingers crossed and waiting period started.
> ...


Hi Ashily,

Glad to know that there is one more instrumentation professional who is willing for Aus Mig. All the best in your assessment. I have also read in other forums that it takes around 15 weeks to get the assessment from EA. its a long waiting period.

In the ELECTRONICS ENGINEERS thread u have mentioned that you have appeared 2 times for IELTS. Are you planning to sit again? I have my IELTS exam(2nd attempt) tomorrow. hope i can get 7 in all bands this time


Good Luck to all..

Cheers

Praveen Kumar T.S


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

Got my 189 inviation during the 1st Nov round.Preparing for the visa application...


----------



## ashilycmathew (Aug 22, 2012)

congrtas all is great,very happy to hear from a fellow member.keep rocking and post all your experiences.It will help beginners like me.
By the way my Docs reached EA and amount got deducted from cc on 30 oct.

TC


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

*One more I & C engineer*

Folks 

I am happy to join here

I & C engineer , worked in AUS about 2 ½ years and moved out now


----------



## ashilycmathew (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello EE-India,
welcome to thread.can you share your work experiences with us in australia.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

ashilycmathew said:


> Hello EE-India,
> welcome to thread.can you share your work experiences with us in australia.


If you have any specific question , I am happy to answer


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

EE-India said:


> If you have any specific question , I am happy to answer


Grt,we have some one who can share first hand experience in our field...

R u still a Australian PR ?Any specific reason to move out of Australia ?


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

ashilycmathew said:


> congrtas all is great,very happy to hear from a fellow member.keep rocking and post all your experiences.It will help beginners like me.
> By the way my Docs reached EA and amount got deducted from cc on 30 oct.
> 
> TC


Hi Thank you...All the best for your assessment...

You have to wait patiently for the Outcome...I hope EA reduce the processing time,r u planning to pick up the letter by courier ?


----------



## ashilycmathew (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi all is great,
i am using an agent,i have to check with him to pickup result by courier.But assessment will take almost 4 months.so by jan end i will check with my agent


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

allisgreat said:


> Grt,we have some one who can share first hand experience in our field...
> 
> R u still a Australian PR ?Any specific reason to move out of Australia ?


PR Yes, I think I can apply RRV which allow me to enter AUS until 2019

No specific reason, just wanted to live in North America for sometime


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi all,

I got my Grant and i may go for intial entry during this March for 3 weeks.I will come back to qatar and will look for right oppurtunity until end of 2014...if nothing works from here , i may take the risk and move to Perth/Brisbane and search for the job.

Any tips/advice related to Control and automation jobs is welcome,i am searching in Seek.com...

I see most of the jobs posted are offering
a) Fly in fly out
b) Mining industries

I dont want to go to Mining and dont want to take fly in fly out option,with my spec the job prospects are not that high...

EE-India,
Since you were working in Australia in this field ,i would like to get more info from you.Can you share you contact details ? or else we can continue dicuss in this thread.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

allisgreat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> EE-India,
> Since you were working in Australia in this field ,i would like to get more info from you.Can you share you contact details ? or else we can continue dicuss in this thread.


Hi

It is very difficult to get job from overseas ,especially when you decided to go to cities like Perth or Brisbane , due to high competition . It might be possible if you are ready to accept FIFO or any remote locations initially and move to Australia.

If you have proven Oil & gas engineering experience , this is the right time to move to Australia permanently, you have to have contingency plan for 3 to 4 months without job but with current situation it should not take longer than that.

Thanks


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Got +ve Assessment from EA as Electronics Engineer (ANZCO Code 233411)

I applied on 12th of October 12 and got the +ve assement on 28th of Feb 13, it took 18 weeks. I have now 65 points.

Unfortunately this code has reached its occupation ceiling limit of 480. So no more invitations. Will have to wait till July 2013 for invitations.  

Cheers


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got +ve Assessment from EA as Electronics Engineer (ANZCO Code 233411)
> 
> ...


dear praveen, 

thanks for your update. i am also planning to file for EA assessment, i have around 7 and above for IELTS. and am from an instrumentation background. could you advice on whether i file it under Electronics Engineer or do i use the Plant and Production Engineer . Also kindly note that i have an Electronics and Communication Degree but have been working in Building automation for the past 5 years. 

thanks in advance for your help

congrats on the +ve assessment.

regards


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

yamahaneo said:


> dear praveen,
> 
> thanks for your update. i am also planning to file for EA assessment, i have around 7 and above for IELTS. and am from an instrumentation background. could you advice on whether i file it under Electronics Engineer or do i use the Plant and Production Engineer . Also kindly note that i have an Electronics and Communication Degree but have been working in Building automation for the past 5 years.
> 
> ...


Hi Yamahaneo,

You can either file it under Electronics Engineer or Plant and Production Engineer. Based on the CDR and the supporting documents which you have submitted, EA will assess you with the right code. 

Don't worry, they will not give you negative assessment. In case they need any other documents or clarification, they will ask you to provide.

All the Best...

Regards

Praveen


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi Yamahaneo,

I also agree with praveen,in my case though i applied as electrical engineer based on my CDR and actual experience i was assessed as Plant or Production engineer(Control and Automation Specialist).
But since you have mentioned that your experience is in Building automation ,i am not sure if they will assess you as Plant or Production engineer...


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi there all is great. 

I am actually working in bms systems Siemens. We have adapted it to work on making control systems for chiller plant automation. Lighting control for entire commercial buildings automation too. 

That's my background . Hope I can get some more help in this regard.


Thanks again guys


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got +ve Assessment from EA as Electronics Engineer (ANZCO Code 233411)
> 
> ...


Hi pravee
May i knw whats ur background? I gues everyone is waiting for july 2013


----------



## ibrahim1977 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi Guys

Happy to see a separate thread for Automation. I am an Automation Engineer (PLC, SCADA, DCS, HMI) got my Grant last week for WA. My skills are assessed positive for Plant or Production Engineer. If anyone has got a sample resume format for Aus market, could you please share it. EE-India can you help us with some tips on finding job in WA.


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

yamahaneo said:


> Hi pravee
> May i knw whats ur background? I gues everyone is waiting for july 2013


Hi Yamahaneo,

I am a SIS Engineer with experience in Triconex and Honeywell SIS systems.

Regards

Praveen


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Yamahaneo,
> 
> I am a SIS Engineer with experience in Triconex and Honeywell SIS systems.
> 
> ...


Hey praven

Wats sis?


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

yamahaneo said:


> Hey praven
> 
> Wats sis?


SIS- Safety Instrumented System.

Normally in refineries and petro-chemical plants, there will be a Distributed Control System (DCS) and a Safety Instrumented System (SIS).

The Emergency Shutdown System (ESD), Fire & Gas System (FGS) are examples of SIS

Regards

Praveen


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

Hi Fellas,

I am also an I&C Engineer assessed as Plant or Production Engineer (233513). I got assessed in 16 weeks but they the assessor requested for additional documents after which I got a positive assessment. I submitted on 17th Sep 2012, received reply on 4th Jan 2013, send docs again and finally got positive result on 4th April 2013. Now CO has already been allocated and submitted all docs. Waiting for the outcome~


----------



## Furan (Mar 23, 2013)

I wanna join the party as well. ))

Instrument Engineer with 5 + years overseas experience in the Natural gas. 
Almost finished the masters in Australia in computer control major. 

Not sure about good job opportunities.

what is your experience so far in finding jobs??


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

Furan said:


> I wanna join the party as well. ))
> 
> Instrument Engineer with 5 + years overseas experience in the Natural gas.
> Almost finished the masters in Australia in computer control major.
> ...


Hi Furan,

Not yet started to find jobs yet since I thought it worth to get a visa and then proceed.
Iam into Power Industry with 10+ years experience but my chances are less compared to Oil & Gas in Australia but still however Iam confident that I can suit myself somewhere.


----------



## ibrahim1977 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi allisgreat

I have just got my grant (visa 190 for WA). I am planning to move to Perth by next month. Where are you now? did you visit Perth in March? If yes could you please throw some light on the job market for us. Can you let me know your contact number to discuss further about the relocation. 

Please reply.

Regards
Ibrahim


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got +ve Assessment from EA as Electronics Engineer (ANZCO Code 233411)
> 
> ...


Hey praveen. Did u do ur work experience assessment frm EA too?


----------



## avksandeep (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello All

Can you please let me know if you got jobs in Australia and living there. I would like to know because I am also an Automation and control engineer and would like to migrate to Australia.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

yamahaneo said:


> Hey praveen. Did u do ur work experience assessment frm EA too?


Hi Yamahaneo,

No I did not get my work experience assessment frm EA..

Regards

PK


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Got invite for 189 Visa today...

Regards

PK


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Yamahaneo,
> 
> No I did not get my work experience assessment frm EA..
> 
> ...



Praveen,

But isn't your work experience assessed by EA?
You need to do your CDR based on the projects you worked and also you need to submit your work reference letters to prove those to EA.
Based on your work experience related to your occupation, you get assessed positive or not, the result being your education is broadly compared to an Australian bachelor degree.
Am I right?


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

cprem79 said:


> Praveen,
> 
> But isn't your work experience assessed by EA?
> You need to do your CDR based on the projects you worked and also you need to submit your work reference letters to prove those to EA.
> ...


Hi,

Sorry..my mistake.

I thought you were asking about standard and additional assessment

you are correct. we have to submit our CDR and work reference letters to the EA.
Based on that only we will be assessed. 

I did get my work experience assessed by EA.

It was huge task. 3 career episodes, 1 CPD and some Statutory Declaration...
Took lot of time


Regards

PK


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got invite for 189 Visa today...
> 
> ...


Cngrats keping my fingers crosd


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

Avksandeep/Ibrahim 1977

Regarding the job hunt...Surprisingly I got a call from an LNG operator directly ( I only provided Qatar number) for a post in one of the remotest destinations in WA .I had a telecon interview but I was not very keen to move to remote location because it will defeat the whole purpose of me migrating to Australia so no offer made.

In the last couple of months I am reading lot of reports that doesn’t sound good for LNG projects, which in turn indicates a not so rosy picture for job market in LNG.I am not trying to be negative but the fact is that many new projects ware on hold.

Job postings are scarce nowadays in Seek for DCS/Automation/Control system engineer positions, sometimes same job advertised by 4 or 5 agents.
Last week I got a call from an agent (to my Qatar number) and was willing to proceed only if I am ready to move in July( in a 2 weeks time), which I couldn’t commit and hence didn’t proceed.

My original plan was to move to Aus only some time in 2014 provided I get a job that I wanted. I was even willing to take a risk by end of 2014 to move there to Aus along with my family and look for job ,but with recent changes in circumstances I am really weighing out that option. I will move without a job only I feel absolutely required for a particular job search and also have at least 90 % chance.

Most of the job postings in seek that I see are on contract role for commissioning activities ,most of them requires Yokogawa /Emerson/ABB experience so if you have experience I one of these there could be good chance. 

I have heard people who got job sitting from offshore and I heard people yet to get a job sitting in onshore. So there is no straight forward conclusion it all depends on how you market yourself that counts, as per me having a good network is one way to market yourself and is the best way to find a job.

I visited Sydney and Brisbane in March (in December I was touring west coast of USA LA,SFO,LV etc) and by the look of it in my short trip I liked and enjoyed Sydney a lot ,I wish I get to visit Sydney quite often but the job opportunity for me is very very less.

I know a friend who was working in Perth for 4 years and recently moved to Brisbane and in his opinion he described Perth as a village. For Industrial Automation (in availability order )Perth/Brisbane/Darwin/Adelaide-Sydney-Melbourne are the major cities where you can find jobs.


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got invite for 189 Visa today...
> 
> ...


Congratulations...Just to remind you getting Visa is easy then getting the first job.


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

allisgreat said:


> Congratulations...Just to remind you getting Visa is easy then getting the first job.


Truly said...
Though I am not granted a visa yet, reading the posts of various people, I can coincide those with your thoughts...


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

allisgreat said:


> Congratulations...Just to remind you getting Visa is easy then getting the first job.


Yes allisgreat..... very true.

i have that in mind. I am more scared of getting a job than getting Visa..

Regards

PK


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

I got my CDR assessed (job code: 233411 Electronics Engineee) today and just received some shortcomings from my assessor. I am planning to submit the additional requirements asap and hoping to have a +ve assessment outcome. Please help me pray guys..


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

rowell said:


> I got my CDR assessed (job code: 233411 Electronics Engineee) today and just received some shortcomings from my assessor. I am planning to submit the additional requirements asap and hoping to have a +ve assessment outcome. Please help me pray guys..


We can pray for you, but cannot help you pray, LOL


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

*Help pleaseeee*

How do some of you guys get assesment into
Production or Plant Engineer - ANZSCO 233513

I did my assesment 2 years ago and they accessed me into:
Electronics Engineer - ANZSCO 233411


I have 1 1/2 year work experience from Graduate Control System Engineer and now my position is move up to Junior Control System Engineer. My visa agent is telling me that based on the description my skill shall fall under Electronic Engineer category. 

I have 55 points (aiming for Visa 190), trying to get WA state sponsor, but they removed Electronic Engineer (233411) sponsorship. However there is still quota for Production or Plant Engineer (233513).

Shall I do my acessment again or follow my agent advice and trying to score 7(10 points) for my IELTS to get 60 points? 
(I fail my IELTS 5x, due to speaking&writing)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

UNIT GROUP 2334 ELECTRONICS ENGINEERS

Tasks Include:


Designing electronic components, circuits and systems used for computer, communication and control systems, and other industrial applications

Developing apparatus and procedures to test electronic components, circuits and systems

Supervising installation and commissioning of computer, communication and control systems, and ensuring proper control and protection methods

Establishing and monitoring performance and safety standards and procedures for operation, modification, maintenance and repair of such systems

Designing communications bearers based on wired, optical fibre and wireless communication media

Analysing communications traffic and level of service, and determining the type of installation, location, layout and transmission medium for communication systems

Designing and developing signal processing algorithms and implementing these through appropriate choice of hardware and software

Designing software, especially embedded software, to be used within such systems


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

UNIT GROUP 2335 INDUSTRIAL, MECHANICAL AND PRODUCTION ENGINEERS

233513 PRODUCTION OR PLANT ENGINEER

Plans, directs and coordinates the design, construction, modification, continued performance and maintenance of equipment and machines in industrial plants, and the management and planning of manufacturing activities. Registration or licensing may be required.

Specialisation:

Automation and Control Engineer

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

zeroman said:


> How do some of you guys get assesment into
> Production or Plant Engineer - ANZSCO 233513
> 
> I did my assesment 2 years ago and they accessed me into:
> ...


I was assessed as Plant Engineer since my major was I&C and most of my experience was on DCS systems.


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

zeroman said:


> How do some of you guys get assesment into
> Production or Plant Engineer - ANZSCO 233513
> 
> I did my assesment 2 years ago and they accessed me into:
> ...


I was assessed as Electronics Engineer and my majors was E&I and experience on DCS & PLC systems.

So basically what I feel is ..it all depends on how you prepare your CDR and CE.
It should closely relate to the job code that you are intending to get assessed as.

Going for reassessment will take another 15-20 weeks. I would suggest to take IELTS one more time.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

*Help again pleaseeee*

Thank you guys for the quick reply,

I was graduated as Bachelor of Electronic and Communication Engineer
So i guess my Major is Electronic or Communication

I did my skill access 2 years ago (before i start any job) for my graduate 485 visa (Temprorary VISA valid for 18 months, expired this december) and access as:
Electronics Engineer - ANZSCO 233411

But when i enter my professional job, I am looking into I&C profession and got into Control System engineer field.
So as I mentioned before the title I get in the job:

1) Graduate Control System Engineer (First job, 10 months)
2) Junior Control System Engineer (2nd Job 7 months, still working till present)

I was told by my visa agent that I shall get reference letter from both jobs, (1 year working experience for another 5 points), that list down all the job descriptions or my responsibility.

So probably I have in mind ( have not submitted yet) I gonna submit:
- 2 Offering letters that I got from both job
- 2 reference letters from my 2 jobs with description of the job
- My bachelor degree certificate
and etc... (havent take a look, but those points above hope may help me to get the Plant and Production assesment)

I have read many posts in this forum and other, From what I read it seem that it is depend on luck and your preparation of document to be chosen as Plant and Production engineer for my situation?


p.s. Yap, I just register a while ago for IELTS test, 17th August, in cased I still be accessed as Electronic Engineer. Running out of option and time before my visa 485 expired (this december).


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Seem no one has answer to question at previous post,

I have another question about *skill accessment time* :



> Going for reassessment will take another 15-20 weeks.


based on:

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/about-us/migration-skills-assessment

It said that:



> Current assessment turnaround time
> 
> Regularly updated advice on the dates of applications under current process may be sought by sending a blank email to [email protected] with the sole word 'Status' in the email subject line. You will receive an automatic response.
> 
> ...


Am I fall under Accredited Australian and Accord qualifications (4-6 weeks category)?

I have degree in Curtin university , Perth
and I have more than 1 year work experience in WA

or they are certain requirement to be Accredited Australian and Accord qualifications?


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Seem no one has answer to question at previous post,
> 
> I have another question about skill accessment time :
> 
> ...


If ur degree is an australian degree 

You can have it assessed as part of the washington accord

You can call up EA and ask them about it


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

> If ur degree is an australian degree
> 
> You can have it assessed as part of the washington accord
> 
> You can call up EA and ask them about it



Yes I have an Australia Degree


Thank you Yamahaneo for the reply


----------



## ggk (Jun 21, 2013)

Happy to see a bunch of instrumentation guys here. I am also an I&C engineer with 5 years of experience. Applied for skill assessment on 14th june 2013 and waiting for the outcome. All the best to all.


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

ggk said:


> Happy to see a bunch of instrumentation guys here. I am also an I&C engineer with 5 years of experience. Applied for skill assessment on 14th june 2013 and waiting for the outcome. All the best to all.


What did you mention as your "Nominated Occupation" to EA in your application?


----------



## ggk (Jun 21, 2013)

"Electronics Engineer". But now I feel like I made a mistake. I should have opted for "plant/production engineer". I blindly obeyed my agent as instrumentation engineer was not there in SOL.


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

ggk said:


> "Electronics Engineer". But now I feel like I made a mistake. I should have opted for "plant/production engineer". I blindly obeyed my agent as instrumentation engineer was not there in SOL.


I suspected because my agent Y-Axis also prompted me to go for "Electronics Engineer" and they even sent me samples of those.

But I realised something was not right from the beginning so I analysed and studied the facts online and even called up EA helpdesk and emailed them directly.

EA told me to apply for "Plant or Production" Engineer following which I tried to prepare my Career Episodes and Summary Statement for the same.

I got a positive outcome.

In your case, don't worry though you mentioned as "Electronics Engineer", if you career episodes and summary statement are appealing as well as your employment proof are satisfactory, they will assess you positively as "Plant or Production Engineer".

You can also follow up with EA helpdesk and make any enquiries you want.

Good luck~


----------



## ggk (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for the information and guidance. I am working in a refinery and "plant/production engineering" was the best match. I should have spent some more time in research!!! Hoping for the best anyway...


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

ggk said:


> Thanks for the information and guidance. I am working in a refinery and "plant/production engineering" was the best match. I should have spent some more time in research!!! Hoping for the best anyway...


I would like to advise you one more thing.

I don't know whether you got a registered agent or just a migration consultant.
You must have also paid them, I guess.
Anyway, there's no undo button for that anymore.

After you get a positive outcome, try to lodge the EOI and with your visa application by yourself.
Do not leave it to your agent.
They will simply delay things and you may get a delayed grant as well.

In my case too, though I paid a hefty 66K to my migration consultant, from the EOI stage I took everything in my own hands so I could precisely move my application in a more better manner.

I learnt my lesson from the Skills assessment itself.

So I wish you act smart.
You don't need to worry since you can get tons of information from this forum right from the scratch.


----------



## ggk (Jun 21, 2013)

Thnx bro. I will surely think about it.


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

ggk said:


> Thanks for the information and guidance. I am working in a refinery and "plant/production engineering" was the best match. I should have spent some more time in research!!! Hoping for the best anyway...


To give you more confidence,let me share my exp..

even though I know about plant or production engineer,i applied as Electrical Engineer but I was assessed as Plant or production engineer ,in fact I was not even contacted for any clarification.


----------



## ggk (Jun 21, 2013)

Allisgreat,
Nice to know that. Eventhough, I applied for the wrong occupation, I am happy to know that there is a suitable occupation in the SOL which will help me to get a positive assessment result anyhow. After all, thats what we need. 
Hope your job hunt is ON. All the best. Pls keep on updating your experience....


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

*Wow*

Hi guys,

Just realized there are so many reply from my last post.

I am using visa agent ( not really expensive), since she is my friend's friend and give me the lowest price than all the agents did I heard. She is very helpful, willing to spend hours and hours to explain and filling up all the details that I shall do, keep chasing me for documents all forms that are required (not the other way). Well anyway, some agents are good I guess and some are really bad. My previous agent for visa 485 is quite like an a** since I have to do most of the task and I paid them pretty good and not really worth it.


Back to the topic. :focus:

Ya I am trying to apply "Plant and production Engineer" now
- Fill up the Professional Engineer Sumarry Statement
- Already get both reference letters from my 2 jobs ( 1 1/2 year experience)
- Get my offer letter and payslips send to my agents
- my australia degree
- my scope of work
- my resume
- put my photos too for my mine's site visit
- put all the related training certificate obtained during my job

gonna send it on Monday, hopefully this will give positive assessment and change my skill from "Electronic" to "Plant and production Engineer" since I am working as Control Engineers and "Electronic" doesn't really match it. Wish me all the best guys :fingerscrossed:


for extra information ceiling quota (latest update 26/07/13):
Electronic - 420 quota - 151 filled up (many state wont do state sponsor)
Plant and Production - 2040 quota - 61 filled up (a lot of choice of state sponsor)


Wish me luck


----------



## ggk (Jun 21, 2013)

All the best bro. Chance of getting SS of Western Australia is nil for an Electronics Engineer as the occupation is in "Not available" category now. They will update the list on 1st Oct 2013 and its not sure whether "Electronics Engineer" will find its place in the list. So the safest option is the one you chose. Go ahead.


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

*Hi*



zeroman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just realized there are so many reply from my last post.
> 
> ...



WIshing you all the luck buddy..


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

thanich said:


> WIshing you all the luck buddy..


Thanks Thanich  I will inform as soon I get the skill assessment back


----------



## aneri1985 (Aug 9, 2013)

*instrumentation and control engineer*

hey hii guys my name is aneri.... thanx for the thread......i am a instrumentation and control engineer.......and currently have approx 4 years of experience....thinking of applying for visa sub class 189 and 190......i would greatly appreciate any help i can get i have few questions

1) What profession in sol instrumentation and control is covered under?

2) How many years of work minimum exp is required for 189 and 190 vis sub classes?

3) What is the minimum IELTS bands required for the assessment and visa?

4) Which assessment body should i use for assessment ?

5) How long does it take from assessment to visa application to getting a visa?


any help would be greatly appreciated.....plz reply as soon as possible thank you appreciate the thread


----------



## ggk (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi,
Your assessment is to be done through Engineers Australia.

You can chose Electronics Engineer, Plant Engineer or Engineering professional Nec depending upon your work profile. I dont know whether there are other suitable options. It purely depends upon your profile/ CDR you make.

Now regarding IELTS- You will get 10 points if you score 7 in each section. However, the minimum requirement for visa application is 6 in each section.

All the best dude.


----------



## aneri1985 (Aug 9, 2013)

*hii*

hey hii thanks for the promt reply really appreciate your help....I all ready have 6.5 in ielts with 6 bands in all sections.....so r you sure that about the requirement or should i give ielts again and try to get 7 bands.....i think i can get 55 points with 5 points for my partners skill.....and go for visa subclass 190 so it would be 60.....kindly advice which profession should i put my assessment in Electronics Engineer, production and Plant Engineer or Engineering professional...which would be a better choice....or should i put it in production and plant engineer only as i read in previous forums soo... please advice me on this so that i can start the process for assessment....thanks for the promt reply really appreciate you helping me out with this...bye tc have a nice day..


----------



## aneri1985 (Aug 9, 2013)

*hii*

sorry forgot to add what is minimum experience requirement....i have around 4 years of work exp...so kindly advice me on this too thank you once again


----------



## ggk (Jun 21, 2013)

Sorry for the delay. I dont know whether there is a minimum requirement of experience for 189/190 visa. But having 5 years of experience gets you 10 points!
Now regarding the profession, I would suggest you to chose the best one matching your profile. I took advice from my agent and finally opted the wrong one. So please take enough care.


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am Instrumentation & Control Engineer with 6 yrs exp in DCS (Projects & Sales).
I have received green signal from Engineer's Australia on my Assessment, also lodged EOI on 2nd Sept 2013.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

BDM India said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am Instrumentation & Control Engineer with 6 yrs exp in DCS (Projects & Sales).
> I have received green signal from Engineer's Australia on my Assessment, also lodged EOI on 2nd Sept 2013.


???


----------



## qaiser (Jul 10, 2013)

What is your query


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

qaiser said:


> What is your query


Hi Qaiser,

I don't have any query. I am new to this forum.

Just wanted to introduce myself.

:horn:


----------



## maria_haider (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello every one, I'm quite new to this forum and also in immigration process. I'm not sure what I'm asking is correct to be inquired at this place or pertains to some other thread. I have just completed my cdr and along with ielts result will send it to EA next month. I have bachelors degree in electronics engineering with an experience of 5 years as automation & Control engineer( Siemens DCS mostly) at a cement plant. 

at the moment I'm confused about the format of employer reference letter for EA. I know all the details that are required by EA but i want to see any approved letter to ensure the organization of all the details on a paper. My employer says just give us the format we will write that down. Here, many of you are in ur last stages, I would be really really grateful if somebody send be a copy of approved letter that he or she submitted to EA. I would be confident while formatting my letter by having looked at an approved one. Hope that you get what i want to say.

It's a humble request to all of u help me in this regard. my id is [email protected] gmail i will look forward for any replies.


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Maria Haider,

I have seen your message. I have applied through agent.

Even agent asked me the reference letter in specific format mentioning your responsibility by the employer.

I said i cannot submit in the request format because i have shifted 6 companies in 8 yr so it is hard to get this kind of letter so i submitted my appointment order and relieving order get certified true copies through notary public and i submitted.

He(agent) said only with this open point we have submitted the application if officer asks in specific format then he is not responsible i have to provide.

Finally i have not been asked for such letter. I have got assessment done as a production or plant engineer.

So dont worry submit your reliving order and appointment order. 

All the best.




maria_haider said:


> Hello every one, I'm quite new to this forum and also in immigration process. I'm not sure what I'm asking is correct to be inquired at this place or pertains to some other thread. I have just completed my cdr and along with ielts result will send it to EA next month. I have bachelors degree in electronics engineering with an experience of 5 years as automation & Control engineer( Siemens DCS mostly) at a cement plant.
> 
> at the moment I'm confused about the format of employer reference letter for EA. I know all the details that are required by EA but i want to see any approved letter to ensure the organization of all the details on a paper. My employer says just give us the format we will write that down. Here, many of you are in ur last stages, I would be really really grateful if somebody send be a copy of approved letter that he or she submitted to EA. I would be confident while formatting my letter by having looked at an approved one. Hope that you get what i want to say.
> 
> It's a humble request to all of u help me in this regard. my id is [email protected] gmail i will look forward for any replies.


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

maria_haider said:


> Hello every one, I'm quite new to this forum and also in immigration process. I'm not sure what I'm asking is correct to be inquired at this place or pertains to some other thread. I have just completed my cdr and along with ielts result will send it to EA next month. I have bachelors degree in electronics engineering with an experience of 5 years as automation & Control engineer( Siemens DCS mostly) at a cement plant.
> 
> at the moment I'm confused about the format of employer reference letter for EA. I know all the details that are required by EA but i want to see any approved letter to ensure the organization of all the details on a paper. My employer says just give us the format we will write that down. Here, many of you are in ur last stages, I would be really really grateful if somebody send be a copy of approved letter that he or she submitted to EA. I would be confident while formatting my letter by having looked at an approved one. Hope that you get what i want to say.
> 
> It's a humble request to all of u help me in this regard. my id is [email protected] gmail i will look forward for any replies.


Each company should have its own format with header including company name, logo, address, phone etc. You should get the format from your company. You can give them a sample of content that indicates in the reference letter verifying your time working for the company and current position and get the HR head or director's initial. There is no fixed reference letter format.


----------



## maria_haider (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you all for your guidance. I have another important question if someone can help.

my total experience is 5.6 years if i include initial one year training period. That was full time paid training then i was promoted to the post of Assistant manager(i & a),, any body has idea that EA will include the training period or not? any one experienced it?


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

maria_haider said:


> Thank you all for your guidance. I have another important question if someone can help.
> 
> my total experience is 5.6 years if i include initial one year training period. That was full time paid training then i was promoted to the post of Assistant manager(i & a),, any body has idea that EA will include the training period or not? any one experienced it?


If you can produce the payslip during that period and in the reference letter your company agrees to mention that you started working for the company the day you had training. That would be fine. 

In the reference letter,you don't need to mention the training period.


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

maria_haider said:


> Thank you all for your guidance. I have another important question if someone can help.
> 
> my total experience is 5.6 years if i include initial one year training period. That was full time paid training then i was promoted to the post of Assistant manager(i & a),, any body has idea that EA will include the training period or not? any one experienced it?


Hi maria..

if you have worked more than 20 hrs / week then training period would be also considered in experience...


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

thanich said:


> Hi Maria Haider,
> 
> I have seen your message. I have applied through agent.
> 
> ...


Hi Maria,

I have submitted roles & responsibilities for each company, with statutory declaration certified by notary. You can go ahead in the similar way.


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

maria_haider said:


> Thank you all for your guidance. I have another important question if someone can help.
> 
> my total experience is 5.6 years if i include initial one year training period. That was full time paid training then i was promoted to the post of Assistant manager(i & a),, any body has idea that EA will include the training period or not? any one experienced it?


Unless or otherwise, if you are going to do your work experience assessment additionally apart from the normal Skills assessment, you may need to worry about your training period.
For Skills Assessment, EA will assess your educational qualification whether it can be compared equal to an Australian degree and the Career epidsodes is to find out whether you have enough skills in the nominated occupation listed on SOL.
That's why for Skills assessment, only reference letter from the companies that you had worked would suffice.
But with DIAC, when you select each of your job with various companies, you may have to say whether each job is related to your nominated occupation. If yes, then you claim points for that and you should produce all sort of evidence like payslips, bank statement, tax documents, employment contract, relieving letter, employer reference letters etc.

So as of now, just produce all your employers' reference letters and send it to EA along with your Career Episodes, Summary statement, CPD, IELTS and stop worrying about the count of your work experience.


----------



## ggk (Jun 21, 2013)

For your information friends, 
I applied for skill assessment as "Electronics Engineer" on 14th-June-2013 & was eagerly waiting for the outcome. On 03.09.2013, I received a mail from EA giving me an option to chose from two suggested occupations. Mail was as follows:


"I have completed your migration skills assessment and based on your qualification ( Bachelor of Technology in Instrumentations and Control Engineering ), the three career episodes and employments provided, your assessment outcome options are as follow:

1 Professional Automation and Control Engineer ANZSCO 233513 

2 Engineering Technologist ANZSCO 233914

I will finalise your assessment by the end of this week, if you have any preference it is now time to indicate otherwise I will make that decision for you."


I replied by opting ANZSCO 233513(Production/Plant Engineer) on the same day. Today, I mailed him again and requested for the soft copy of my assessment outcome. He gave me a prompt reply in which my assessment outcome was attached.
I have been assessed as an Automation & control Engineer which comes under ANZSCO 233513.


----------



## sting (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi all,
I am also an automation engineer having degree in Electronics. I am pursuing my job in Steel Plant automation commissioning. Shall I apply in Electrical or Plant or production engineer.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

ggk said:


> For your information friends,
> I applied for skill assessment as "Electronics Engineer" on 14th-June-2013 & was eagerly waiting for the outcome. On 03.09.2013, I received a mail from EA giving me an option to chose from two suggested occupations. Mail was as follows:
> 
> 
> ...


Congratz, may I know ggk
what is your degree?
And what is your job title and how long is your work experiences?


----------



## ggk (Jun 21, 2013)

Zeroman,
I completed my B.tech in Instrumentation & Control. I have an experience of around 5.5 years as a Maintenance engineer in petrochemicals.


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

In one of my Alumni Group I came across the below Job requirement, if you are interested do send your resume directly to [email protected]



1. A telecom engineer to work with a telecom EPC company based in Singapore. Needs to have 15+ years Oil & Gas Telecom experience to handle a project of value USD 100M. 

2. 10 X Instrument engineers 5 to 6 years + experience on contract basis for about 6 months based in Perth (Oil &Gas is a must. Knowledge of PDMS is a bonus)

3. 10 X Instrument Designers 5 to 6 years + experience on contract basis for about 6 months based in Perth (Oil &Gas is a must. Knowledge of PDMS is a must)

4. A process engineer oil and gas with 6 years + experience – 6 months project role in Perth 

5. A safety design engineer oil & gas oil and gas with 6 to 10 years experience – 6 months project role in Perth





Important note:



· For item 1, any nationality will do

· For all other items, the candidates must be an Aussie PR or Citizen ( I tried to populate the positions with the CVs of good candidates from India, but didn’t work due to latest visa restrictions. It is getting a bit tighter now)



If you know the candidates, please get them to send their CVs to me


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

Guys I am very happy to inform that at last I got a break thru into Australian job market.I got the offer thru referral ,fortunately the manager who hired me was ex boss of my college senior and also I have met him earlier for a different project and hence the familiarity helped.

I am flying to Brisbane in November to join the job and will be working for one of the LNG projects on contract basis for a year. I also heard from my manager that he is looking for engineers, In case if you have experience in OPC/Modbus/Industrial Network/SCADA Cyber security and DCS then there might be a good chance...You can send your resume to me and i can forward it to him...I cant promise anything, if my manager likes what he sees in the CV he will directly call the person.


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

allisgreat said:


> Guys I am very happy to inform that at last I got a break thru into Australian job market.I got the offer thru referral ,fortunately the manager who hired me was ex boss of my college senior and also I have met him earlier for a different project and hence the familiarity helped.
> 
> I am flying to Brisbane in November to join the job and will be working for one of the LNG projects on contract basis for a year. I also heard from my manager that he is looking for engineers, In case if you have experience in OPC/Modbus/Industrial Network/SCADA Cyber security and DCS then there might be a good chance...You can send your resume to me and i can forward it to him...I cant promise anything, if my manager likes what he sees in the CV he will directly call the person.


Wow..Congrats..Great news alisgreat... 

All the best for your new job and do keep us posted..

Good Luck..

Regards

PK


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

praveenfire said:


> Wow..Congrats..Great news alisgreat...
> 
> All the best for your new job and do keep us posted..
> 
> ...


Hi Praveen,

I remember that you are doing Electronic Engineering degree,

How many years working experiences you have when you apply EA?
What is your job title during that time?
What they allocate you for assessment?

Cheers


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

zeroman said:


> Hi Praveen,
> 
> I remember that you are doing Electronic Engineering degree,
> 
> ...


Hi Zeroman,

I had 6+ years of experience and was working as Senior Project Engineer.

They assessed me as Electronics Engineer

Cheers


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Zeroman,
> 
> I had 6+ years of experience and was working as Senior Project Engineer.
> 
> ...


Thank you,

I guess not many people that study Electronic Engineering,

that able to get +ve assessed as Plant and Production Engineer

anyway thanks for the infos. Hopefully I am not fighting a losing battle

Cheers


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

allisgreat said:


> Guys I am very happy to inform that at last I got a break thru into Australian job market.I got the offer thru referral ,fortunately the manager who hired me was ex boss of my college senior and also I have met him earlier for a different project and hence the familiarity helped.
> 
> I am flying to Brisbane in November to join the job and will be working for one of the LNG projects on contract basis for a year. I also heard from my manager that he is looking for engineers, In case if you have experience in OPC/Modbus/Industrial Network/SCADA Cyber security and DCS then there might be a good chance...You can send your resume to me and i can forward it to him...I cant promise anything, if my manager likes what he sees in the CV he will directly call the person.


Hi allisgreat,

I have 9+ years of experience in EPC design field. I have not much experience in system side. Is there any possibilities for me to get job. I expect my grant will be end of this month or next month.

I am under WA state nomination. I have to work WA for 2 years . So please let me know how is EPC inst design job market.


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I need a suggestion from you. 

I have 6.2 years experience in total. 3.8 yrs as DCS Project Engineer & 2.4 yrs in Sales & Business Development of DCS, PLC's & other Automation Products. I got my assessment report from EA under 233513-Plant or Production Engineer.

I am confused whether DIAC will accept my Business Development experience under ANZSCO 233513 to get 10 points for experience.

I am giving statuary declaration for roles & responsibilities for my experience in Project's & a letter on Company Letter Head from my Manager for experience in Business Development.

Please let me know which roles & responsibilities should I mention in the second one (Business Development profile). After all, I am in the same field (Process Automation) only difference is profile change.

Cheers


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

hi guys.. how are all of you. i recently got grant.

was wondering how the situation is in Aussie land as of now..

Allisgreat. i did read about your job.. Congrats on that buddy.


guys.. any leads ???


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

BDM India said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I need a suggestion from you.
> 
> ...



i dont think thats going to be a major difference.

your in the same field. Exposure to the same levels of parameters. 

You need to develop your paper work showing that although u were in business development. you had side by side training and also managed Projects side by side.

i was also in business development for the recent 1 year out of 5 years of experience..

but i did attend trainings and manage projects as a project lead while side by side handling system solution sales Etc.

its how you sell it buddy. 

EA has no idea about your job and your capabilities...

having worked for such a long time in ur field.. i believe your in the best position to dictate yourself in this regard...

prepare you CDR's in such a way so that you show 2 technical projects. and one cdr reflecting your role as a project managment team lead. ..

Best of luck..

EA is a very professional group.. 

and the more technical jargon you write the better your outcome..

by the way how long is the EA assessment turn around time now ?? still 4 months for a CDR application ??


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

yamahaneo said:


> i dont think thats going to be a major difference.
> 
> your in the same field. Exposure to the same levels of parameters.
> 
> ...


Dear Yamahaneo,

Thanks for your reply !! Appreciated !!


I have already received the assessment report from EA. Current EA assessment turn around time is 3-4 months .

My biggest concern is DIAC, as EA have not assessed my work experience. Shall I mention the same job duties, which I am doing in my current role (related to process automation).

What is the exact procedure that DIAC follows to evaluate your work experience? 

Thanks in advance  !!

Cheers !!


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

hey ppl

i am also into the the same field of *Automation and control system engineer* i have appiled for EA as production or plant engineer under 233511 category.its been nearly 3mths....now

But currently i have only 55 points as got only 6 in ielts and i am opting for WA state for nomination where i can get tat 5 points extra...so how long will this one take..

is there anyone who applied on state sponsorship what is the duration now....as per the currnet rules..

Also please let me know is there any other state other than WA to go for state nomination.please share ur process

Regards
Subha


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> hey ppl
> 
> i am also into the the same field of *Automation and control system engineer* i have appiled for EA as production or plant engineer under 233511 category.its been nearly 3mths....now
> 
> ...


We are in the same position, applying for 233511 Plant and Production CDR too

I am graduate from Electronic, 1 1/2 years experience in Control System Engineering job in australia.

How about yours subhasamaran?

When did you start lodge your EA? mine 31th July


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

zeroman said:


> We are in the same position, applying for 233511 Plant and Production CDR too
> 
> I am graduate from Electronic, 1 1/2 years experience in Control System Engineering job in australia.
> 
> ...




hey me too i am also from *electronic & communication engineering background*,but with *More than 5 years o*f Exp in Automation on control engineering ....I wonder whether they will assess me as Plant engineer..

i appiled on 1st August 2013 to EA..what is your point status ?which state ur in now.....australia 

Are you planning to go for state nomination if so which one yaarrr ?


regards
Subhasamaran


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> hey me too i am also from *electronic & communication engineering background*,but with *More than 5 years o*f Exp in Automation on control engineering ....I wonder whether they will assess me as Plant engineer..
> 
> i appiled on 1st August 2013 to EA..what is your point status ?which state ur in now.....australia
> 
> ...


Heard some senior got nominated as a Plant and Production Engineer, most of them has more than 3 years experience in Automation and Control industry. I think you will get +ve assess.

I stay in WA for 5 years now, i am at 50 points:
Age - 30
degree - 15
study 5 points

another 10 points , hopefully from 190 visa + work Exp , WA SS:
WA SS - 5 points
Work Experience - 5 points

Another 2 weeks, till our CDR is being assessed by CO (Case Officer).
I expected we will get back our result on the 1st week of November.



> 1. If you have lodged a COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR), the current turnaround time is c.16 weeks
> 
> - CDR applications received on the 22 July 2013 are currently with an assessing case officer - formal advice of the outcomes will be generated within the next 10 days or so


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Heard some senior got nominated as a Plant and Production Engineer, most of them has more than 3 years experience in Automation and Control industry. I think you will get +ve assess.
> 
> I stay in WA for 5 years now, i am at 50 points:
> Age - 30
> ...



Thank for the reply.how is the western australia job market for automation & control industry .


----------



## BDM India (Aug 13, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> hey ppl
> 
> i am also into the the same field of *Automation and control system engineer* i have appiled for EA as production or plant engineer under 233511 category.its been nearly 3mths....now
> 
> ...


Hi Subha,

You will immediately get invitation of State Sponsorship from WA, once you file EOI.

In our case, SS is only available in WA & VIC (requires Band 7/module in IELTS).

The only option remains is WA. In my opinion, try IELTS one more time.

Al the best !!!


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

subhasamaran said:


> hey ppl
> 
> i am also into the the same field of *Automation and control system engineer* i have appiled for EA as production or plant engineer under 233511 category.its been nearly 3mths....now
> 
> ...


HI subha,

If WA SS invitation will not take more than one week..


----------



## ibrahim1977 (Sep 13, 2012)

allisgreat said:


> Guys I am very happy to inform that at last I got a break thru into Australian job market.I got the offer thru referral ,fortunately the manager who hired me was ex boss of my college senior and also I have met him earlier for a different project and hence the familiarity helped.
> 
> I am flying to Brisbane in November to join the job and will be working for one of the LNG projects on contract basis for a year. I also heard from my manager that he is looking for engineers, In case if you have experience in OPC/Modbus/Industrial Network/SCADA Cyber security and DCS then there might be a good chance...You can send your resume to me and i can forward it to him...I cant promise anything, if my manager likes what he sees in the CV he will directly call the person.



Congrats for your new job. I have the related experience, could you please send me your email id to sha.ibrahim3 at gmail dot com so that I could send you my CV. I have a PR visa received in May 2013. Looking forward to your kind help.


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Guys...

I received my Visa today...



Cheers

Praveen


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> I received my Visa today...
> 
> ...



Congrats praveen....


----------



## ggk (Jun 21, 2013)

Congrats Praveen. Wish you a very bright future. Do keep us updated...


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

My degree is in Electronics Engineering and my experience is in Electrical field.
Also Electrical is less competetive for Immigration and I prefer it.
Which category should I apply for?Can I apply and jutify in Electrical?


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> I received my Visa today...
> 
> ...


Congratz Praveen,

you did well and deserve it

Cya in Oz


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

zeroman said:


> Congratz Praveen,
> 
> you did well and deserve it
> 
> Cya in Oz


Thanks Zeroman...

All the best for your grant. 

See u in Oz...

Cheers Mate

Praveen


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have received my grant today. Thanks for your guidance and support.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

thanich said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Thanks for your guidance and support.


Congratz to you too Thanich, marvellous!


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

thanich said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Thanks for your guidance and support.



Wow...Congratulations Thanich...!!!

All the best for your future..

Did you decide on which state to go..?


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Congratz to you too Thanich, marvellous!


Thanks zeroman....


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

praveenfire said:


> Wow...Congratulations Thanich...!!!
> 
> All the best for your future..
> 
> Did you decide on which state to go..?


Thanks praveefire... Perth is my preferred state.


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> I received my Visa today...
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy. Did u decide on the state?


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

yamahaneo said:


> Congrats buddy. Did u decide on the state?


Hi Yamahaneo,

I prefer to go to Brisbane... but not decided yet.

Currently i am working for a Australian project in Singapore. This project site is in darwin. 

So not sure on the where i will end up.. 

How about you.. ?


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Yamahaneo,
> 
> I prefer to go to Brisbane... but not decided yet.
> 
> ...


praveen.
i still did not decide. I might land in Sydney for now to start the job hunting process..

still unlucky on that part im afraid 

be in touch then.. 

i will ping u in between buddy.


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

yamahaneo said:


> praveen.
> i still did not decide. I might land in Sydney for now to start the job hunting process..
> 
> still unlucky on that part im afraid
> ...


Sure...No problem

All the best..!!!

Cheers


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

thanich said:


> Thanks praveefire... Perth is my preferred state.


CYa here in WA, Perth is a beautiful city, surrounded by beautiful natures. It is just a bit quiet here

Saw that you got +ve skill assessment as 233513 Plant and production engineer.
I got question to you Thanich, what is your degree major?
What is your job title so far? How many years of experiences you have and you claim?

quite worried about my CDR application which on 31th July, now EA just reach the 30th July. 1-2 days will go to the CO and >.< it will decide my future here.


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

zeroman said:


> CYa here in WA, Perth is a beautiful cities, surrounded by beautiful natures.
> 
> Saw that you got +ve skill assessment as 233513 Plant and production engineer.
> I got question to you Thanich, what is your degree major?
> ...


Hi zeroman,,

Here are the answers for your series of questions...

I am graduate from Electronics and Instrumentation. I am experienced from EPC industries as an Instrumentation engineer. I have 9+ years of experience in the field...

If any info required pls reply or pm me...


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

thanich said:


> Hi zeroman,,
> 
> Here are the answers for your series of questions...
> 
> ...


9+ years wew, most people in the forum here really has a lot of work experiences.

I am graduate from Electronics and Communication Engineer
Work 1 1/2 years under COntrol System Engineer doing Iron and Copper ore Mining Project in Australia

Hopefully I will get +ve assess too for 233513, well at least I know that someone has an electronic degree as me can go to 233513 instead of 233411 (electronic)

Thank you for the reply Thanich


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

zeroman said:


> 9+ years wew, most people in the forum here really has a lot of work experiences.
> 
> I am graduate from Electronics and Communication Engineer
> Work 1 1/2 years under COntrol System Engineer doing Iron and Copper ore Mining Project in Australia
> ...


you may get it.. since your experience in control system.. 

wish you all the best...


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey guys
Just a quick thought
Do we need some sort of registration to practice our work in australia


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

yamahaneo said:


> Hey guys
> Just a quick thought
> Do we need some sort of registration to practice our work in australia


I have the same question. As per the 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006

says "Registration or licensing may be required."

Maybe some one who is working there can provide some info


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Not sure what you guys are talking about,
I don't think any registration is needed to work here other than your TFN (Tax File Number) you need to apply during or before you start work

Most company only see your CV/Resume, degree/master certificate and your visa status before decided to hire you

If you check your EA +ve result, they tell you that you are skill level 1, i guess that is the licence you guys talking about


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

*@ Thanich*



thanich said:


> Hi zeroman,,
> 
> Here are the answers for your series of questions...
> 
> ...



Hi Thanich,

I am Raj, from Singapore, im new to this forum and read thru all the replies in this thread. Congrts on ur grant man.

Can you pls share ur consultant/agent contacts? I have got contacts of few of them, but still wondering their reputation.

Thx


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

*@praveenfire & @allisgreat*

Hi Guys,


I am Raj, dwelling in Singapore. Congtrs to you on ur visa grant. I am looking for some of reliable consultant from Singapore. Pls do share your contacts.

Thx


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

raj147 said:


> Hi Thanich,
> 
> I am Rajid in pm.. from Singapore, im new to this forum and read thru all the replies in this thread. Congrts on ur grant man.
> 
> ...


His name is murali.. I will send his email in pm..


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> Welcome to the Forum.
> 
> ...


Hi Praveen, 

Thanks for immediate reply..appreciate your continuous support to this forum..

Rgds,
Raj


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

thanich said:


> His name is murali.. I will send his email in pm..


Thanks Thanich...


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

thanich said:


> His name is murali.. I will send his email in pm..


Hi Thanich,

can you pls send the contact detail to raj147 at gmail

Thanks
Raj


----------



## Igor1711 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm so happy to find you, since my doubt was for which occupation to apply for skill assessment.
I was thinking where I belong, is it Electrical or Electronics, so I wrote an E-mail to EA with a brief description of my duties, asking them which occupation of those two above mentioned will suit me the best. 
An answer I received was that I'm not Electrical, nor Electronics, but perhaps Mechatronics (233999 - Prof. Eng. not elsewhere clasified), or maybe Production and Plant Engineer (spec. Automation and Control 233513).

And after few days, I found this forum, and found out how many of you were assessed as a Production and Plant Engineers. 

Briefly, I'm working in light metal industry since 2004, now it is more than 9 years of experience. I'm working as an Maintenance Engineer for Automation and Low voltage distribution. 
I'm working with PLCs (Siemens serie 300 mostly), HMIs, Frequency Converters, and other industrial electronic and electrical equipment, such as different types of measuring devices (weight, distance, flow, etc), motor protection devices, contactors...
I also make changes in electrical documentation, making software for PLCs, HMIs, etc..

Right now, I'm adjusting my career episodes by Summary Statement elements and hopefully going to finish it till the end of this month. I am so glad that possible outcome of my assessment could be a Production and Plant Engineer, since there is no ceiling for that occupation.

Cheers


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Igor1711,

Welcome to the forum..

Its always gives me great pleasure to see new peoples from automation and control background joining this thread.

All the best with your assessment.


Cheers

Praveen 




Igor1711 said:


> Hi guys, I'm so happy to find you, since my doubt was for which occupation to apply for skill assessment.
> I was thinking where I belong, is it Electrical or Electronics, so I wrote an E-mail to EA with a brief description of my duties, asking them which occupation of those two above mentioned will suit me the best.
> An answer I received was that I'm not Electrical, nor Electronics, but perhaps Mechatronics (233999 - Prof. Eng. not elsewhere clasified), or maybe Production and Plant Engineer (spec. Automation and Control 233513).
> 
> ...


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Igor1711 said:


> Hi guys, I'm so happy to find you, since my doubt was for which occupation to apply for skill assessment.
> I was thinking where I belong, is it Electrical or Electronics, so I wrote an E-mail to EA with a brief description of my duties, asking them which occupation of those two above mentioned will suit me the best.
> An answer I received was that I'm not Electrical, nor Electronics, but perhaps Mechatronics (233999 - Prof. Eng. not elsewhere clasified), or maybe Production and Plant Engineer (spec. Automation and Control 233513).
> 
> ...


They won't reply your email, try before, give them a call much faster

I believe you are under Plant and Production engineer 233513,
specialize in Automation and Control Engineer

all the best for you mate


----------



## Igor1711 (Nov 15, 2013)

zeroman said:


> They won't reply your email, try before, give them a call much faster
> 
> I believe you are under Plant and Production engineer 233513,
> specialize in Automation and Control Engineer
> ...


well, I believe it to!  since some of you have been already assessed as a Plant and Production Engineer.

And you can't imagine how funny it was for me, when I found this thread and started to reading it from the first page and finding the same doubts I had...I started to laugh when I read about people who applied as an Electronics Engineer (that was my first option for applying), and people who applied as an Electrical Engineer (after some time, that was my second option for applying), and they were assessed as a Plant and Production Engineers.

Before that, I thought I was the only one with that doubt.
and I think that this doubt was justified since in most of European countries, specialization for Automation and Control is under Electrical or Electronics faculties.

I was a little bit worried since EA suggested me Mechatronics Eng. occupation (Other Professional Engineers, Not Elsewhere Clasified 233999), but now I think I've found the occupation where I truly belong. 

edit: And EA and me exchanged few emails during last 10-15 days


----------



## Igor1711 (Nov 15, 2013)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Igor1711,
> 
> Welcome to the forum..
> 
> ...


thanks for your welcome!


----------



## Igor1711 (Nov 15, 2013)

OK, I will now introduce my path for immigration and won't bother you anymore:

Pass the IELTS (first and the last time I hope) in february 2013 with 7.5, 7, 7, 7, (7 is my lucky number) 

Currently preparing my CDR 


33 years old, 9 years of experience in maintenance, development and commissioning in Industry Automation and Control field, married, 3 children, Planning to move to WA, Perth.

Have no agent, all by myself

Hopefully going to collect 65-70 points, if assessment developed in right way


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Status changes to the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list
20 November 2013
Status changes to the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list are as follows:

Available = occupation is available for nomination
Restricted = occupation is under review and invitations will not be issued pending the outcome of the review
Closed = occupation is closed for invitations

The following occupations on the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list 2013-14 are now restricted:

ANZSCO 233211 Civil engineer
ANZSCO 233512 Mechanical engineer
ANZSCO 233513 Production or plant engineer

See the occupations in demand page for all available occupations.


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Status changes to the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list
> 20 November 2013
> Status changes to the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list are as follows:
> 
> ...



what does it mean restricted ....????


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

thanich said:


> what does it mean restricted ....????


Occupation under review, may or maybe closed in this stage, while on this stage any application before or after this news is being hold.

NO INVITATION FOR THIS 3 Jobs basically... which caused me a headache too :hurt:


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Occupation under review, may or maybe closed in this stage, while on this stage any application before or after this news is being hold.
> 
> NO INVITATION FOR THIS 3 Jobs basically... which caused me a headache too :hurt:


Is n't it possible to change the nomination after lodging EOI???


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

I think the Australian economy is quite soft now, they temporarily close some occupations and will re-open when the positive signal coming up again.


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi all,

Did anyone submitted for SA in nov/dec 2013? How long is processing time? 

How about you Igor?

Regards,
Raj


----------



## ysh2025 (Jan 5, 2014)

zeroman said:


> Status changes to the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list
> 20 November 2013
> Status changes to the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list are as follows:
> 
> ...


Bad news for us . I'm still filling out the CPD and wanting to be assessed as a Production or Plant Engineer. zeroman, do you have the link for this news? What about in other states?


----------



## ysh2025 (Jan 5, 2014)

ysh2025 said:


> Bad news for us . I'm still filling out the CPD and wanting to be assessed as a Production or Plant Engineer. zeroman, do you have the link for this news? What about in other states?


Found it. Looks like for this year's round (FY13/14) most states have closed out 233513 Production and Plant Engineer, except for VIC, and ACT putting it onto restriction. Can anyone verify this? Would imagine next year's would be more competitive.


----------



## Igor1711 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi guys, just want to inform you that I've been assessed as a Production or Plant Engineer (Automation and Control Engineer) though I applied for an Electrical Engineer
got my working experience from 10/2004 till 12/2013

got IELTS with 7.5, 7, 7, 7 year or so ago, and now going to apply for permanent residency, 
wish me a luck.
thanks!


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Dear all,

this is Krishna, originally from India, presently working in Oman. I have gone through several forums here and feel that you friends as a community are lending a helping hand to many here. Thanks for that. 

I am a BE- Electronics and Instrumentation Engineer having 6+ years experience as Instrumentation and Control (I&C) Engineer. Currently, am working under said designation for the last 3 years in Oman. 

I am applying for PR in Australia and would like you friends to help me with some queries. My IELTS is on Oct-18/2014 and am preparing for that. My queries are as follows..

1) Under which SOL I should be applying. I reckon its under Electronics Engineer. 
2) How is the present employment situation in Australia for I&C Engineer.
3) I am planning to apply from Chennai/India though i'll be working in Oman, so is it better to approach consultants/agents in lodging the application or can we do it ourselves using online services. Which is better and advised?

Please help me with this. I would be very thankful. 

Thanks in advance. 

Krishna


----------



## obi1987 (Apr 12, 2013)

I have done computer engineering and my experience is as Automation Engineer(PLC/SCADA).In which category I can apply?


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

allisgreat said:


> Guys I am very happy to inform that at last I got a break thru into Australian job market.I got the offer thru referral ,fortunately the manager who hired me was ex boss of my college senior and also I have met him earlier for a different project and hence the familiarity helped.
> 
> I am flying to Brisbane in November to join the job and will be working for one of the LNG projects on contract basis for a year. I also heard from my manager that he is looking for engineers, In case if you have experience in OPC/Modbus/Industrial Network/SCADA Cyber security and DCS then there might be a good chance...You can send your resume to me and i can forward it to him...I cant promise anything, if my manager likes what he sees in the CV he will directly call the person.


Conratulations first of all. Please send me your contact details. As I am on the same track. I had reliance jamanagar experience and certified TUV FS Eng 7854/14. Awaiting 189 invitation at present.


----------



## ktth09 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello seniors,

I am new to here and would like to say hello to all.
I am also in the same occupation with you here - instrumentation and automation engineer. I am under the progress of preparing CDR. Could any one here please share with me the sample of CDR for the production and plant engineer.
Thank you very much.

Thank you very much.


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

rahulkap1 said:


> Conratulations first of all. Please send me your contact details. As I am on the same track. I had reliance jamanagar experience and certified TUV FS Eng 7854/14. Awaiting 189 invitation at present.


Hi Rahul...got the invite? Pls share ur timeline and points gained while submitting EOI


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

ktth09 said:


> Hello seniors,
> 
> I am new to here and would like to say hello to all.
> I am also in the same occupation with you here - instrumentation and automation engineer. I am under the progress of preparing CDR. Could any one here please share with me the sample of CDR for the production and plant engineer.
> ...


Hi....Welcome to the club...i can send mine...but applied in electronics engineering


----------



## ktth09 (Aug 31, 2014)

raj147 said:


> Hi....Welcome to the club...i can send mine...but applied in electronics engineering


Thanks a lot @raj147. I appreciate that a lot.
Could you please send me yours for my reference.
My email is [email protected]. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

dear members,
i would like to thank every member her for the great help this forume is giving
i have some questions regarding skillmigration

1-as i need to claim 5 points for work experience i have to apply for additional assessment by engineers australia???is it mandatory or not?? the reason iam asking is that i want to apply under control and automation engineer (anzco code : production or plant engineer) because i work as a maintenence engineer for container cranes and most of the time i deal with frequency converters ,plc ,limit switches...etc....so if my roles and responsibilities are based on that in the reference letter , does the DIAC case officer really knows the difference between electrical , electronic and control engineer or should i be in the safe side and apply for exp assessment by EA???

2- how much details should be in the refernce letter about roles and resposibilities....how much in depth should the describtion be?? .... maintenence for cranes??? or maintenence of coltrol systems and plc ..OR... fixing problems with drives and plc modules of type XYZ using program ABC ??

3- does engineers australia accept statutory declaration for roles and respnsibilities for exp assessment??if company's letter head isnot available?

4- if i can neither get a reference letter addressed to EA nor TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN...but rather adderssed to "XYZ bank " or "XYZ university" appearently i cannot reveal my true intensions to the company , will EA and DUAC accept such letter??

THANK YOU VERY MUCH ...i hope all you guys acheive ur dreams


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

dear members,
i have some doubt in mind about the roles of Plant or Production Engineer
as they are listed in Production or Plant Engineer Australia as follows:

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

1-studying functional statements, organisational charts and project information to determine functions and responsibilities of workers and work units and to identify areas of duplication

2-establishing work measurement programs and analysing work samples to develop standards for labour utilisation 

3-analysing workforce utilisation, facility layout, operational data and production schedules and costs to determine optimum worker and equipment efficiencies

4-designing mechanical equipment, machines, components, products for manufacture, and plant and systems for construction 

5-developing specifications for manufacture, and determining materials, equipment, piping, material flows, capacities and layout of plant and systems

6-organising and managing project labour and the delivery of materials, plant and equipment

7-establishing standards and policies for installation, modification, quality control, testing, inspection and maintenance according to engineering principles and safety regulations

8-inspecting plant to ensure optimum performance is maintained 

9-directing the maintenance of plant buildings and equipment, and coordinating the requirements for new designs, surveys and maintenance schedules

these tasks are common for the whole unit group 2335 which include production or plant ,mechanical and industrial engineer, so how are those tasks divided between the 3 jobs...iam asking this because when i looked closely i found that automation and control is a specialisation of 233513 although its not expected for an automation engineer to perform task 1,3,4 ...i never heard about a control engineer who designs mechanical parts....

so my conclusion was as follows tasks 1,2,3 belongs to industrial eng. ...tasks 4,5 belongs to mechanical....tasks 6,7,8,9 belongs to plant eng......am i right??????

plz brothers who ever been thrugh this assessment before under 233513 guide me as iam really confused....it will be very helpful if any control engineer send me his roles which was assessed as relevant exp so i can make sure does it has the industrial and mechanical parts or not.....i really need feedback from experts ....thanks brothers


----------



## Igor1711 (Nov 15, 2013)

I've been assessed as a Production or Plant Engineer (Automation and Control spec.)
though I applied for an Electrical engineer.

don't bother with those tasks you mentioned above. If you are working in industry with PLCs, VFDs, instrumentation, etc. then 233513 should be the right code for you.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

Igor1711 said:


> I've been assessed as a Production or Plant Engineer (Automation and Control spec.)
> though I applied for an Electrical engineer.
> 
> don't bother with those tasks you mentioned above. If you are working in industry with PLCs, VFDs, instrumentation, etc. then 233513 should be the right code for you.


thank you friend,

my most disturbing concern is that when i prove my experience for gaining the 5 points is that it turns to be irrelevant if it doesnot have this code .. iam working as a container crane engineer and i deal with VFD and PLC most of the time ... if you had your experience relevant to the code 233513 ,do you mind sending me ur roles and responsibilities??


----------



## ktth09 (Aug 31, 2014)

I am stucked when filling out the summary statement because it is a bit confused and there are repetitions.
Could anyone please share with me your summary statement at [email protected]


----------



## Igor1711 (Nov 15, 2013)

maglev said:


> thank you friend,
> 
> my most disturbing concern is that when i prove my experience for gaining the 5 points is that it turns to be irrelevant if it doesnot have this code .. iam working as a container crane engineer and i deal with VFD and PLC most of the time ... if you had your experience relevant to the code 233513 ,do you mind sending me ur roles and responsibilities??


My roles are briefly written in the 5 main tasks in the following reference letter
There you go:

Igor xxx has been working at the xxx as a Maintenance Engineer of Automation and Low Voltage Electrical Distribution in the Department of Control and Measurements. Igor xxx has been employed full time (40hours/week) since 15/10/2004 till today.
In the xxx of xxx Igor xxx performs as follows:
-	Tasks of corrective and preventive maintenance of electrical, automation and measuring equipment
-	Collaboration with foreign companies and institutes on design and commissioning of electrical and automation systems
-	Professionally trains lower level of maintenance and production staff for work with the new production units and works as the staff operational manager in this department.
-	Independently designs and commissions systems and equipment that control processes in the xxx, from the electrical and automation aspects
-	Optimization of the production units, writes programs and makes changes in the existing programs for PLCs, HMIs, SCADAs, frequency converters, etc.

p.s.
one note - experience is important, but your qualifications and diploma are important as well for them to put you under specific code.


----------



## Igor1711 (Nov 15, 2013)

I got my 189 visa on 3rd December, now moving to the next phase...serching for jobs.

have any good sites or contacts, except Seek Australia where to search for?

Thanks in advance


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

It’s been some time I had updated the forum, thought I should share my story after migration process.
I got my PR approval some time during January 2013…I did the first entry to Australia (Sydney &Brisbane) in March with my wife and son.
I started applying for jobs from outside Australia as soon as I got my PR ,sent many applications with few responses but luckily I was called for an Interview from an Oil and Gas Major in Western Australia and the Interview was scheduled exactly when I was planning to visit Australia, however couldn’t manage to have a personal interview because I was travelling to east side and the Interviewers were on the west side…It would be difficult for me to travel 5 hrs (domestic flight) one way to attend the interview ,so agreed for Telephonic interview…interview went well and tone of the interview was very good, lots of questions were on the behavioural and based on the previous site experience .
Though I agreed for the Interview, I was not sure about the job location (very remote location in WA ) and raised my concern about the location …they understood my concern and was willing to provide more information on the job location .Eventually I didn’t get the Job. 
After that Interview stint in March, I started applying vigorously called few recruiters applied directly through the websites but everything failed but never lost hope and this continued until September13.
Breakthrough came from a unexpected quarters, my Boss ex-boss was an Australian and was working in Australia…I got his contact details and sent my Resume directly to him during Sep13.WOW what a surprise…he was looking for Control System engineer and he got my details at the right moment and they were happy with what I can offer, immediately arranged for the Phone Interview, got selected and offered the job. But the offer is on Contract for a year and pay was on a day rate… (The rates were good at that time)…
Moved to Brisbane, Australia in Nov13…took 3 weeks to find a place (my colleague greatly helped me to find a place) and brought my family, bought a brand new car (not a good decision in the end)…The work culture is in general very good.. Enjoyed the time with colleagues who were very helpful…It was very easy to mingle with fellow colleagues and gained new friends…It was a very good atmosphere and I thoroughly enjoyed, but things were not so rosy on the job market… Many of the Oil and gas companies in Brisbane started cutting jobs, SHELL backed out from one of the LNG projects, many jobs were laid off and even many staffs were asked to go, obviously contractors were the easy target…many of the contractors were asked leave or to continue with the current job with lower pay … Few staffs was asked to leave and some of them joined our team on contract for 3 to 6 months (I heard some of them still holding on to the job and some found new jobs)… One thing it thought me is to be prepared for anything, which was something I was (luckily) prepared mentally.
Seen best and worst, some of my colleagues were asked to leave or made redundant and I realised it won’t be long since the same thing could happen to me, I was mentally prepared and started applying for jobs ….again I applied at the right moment to the right team and was fortunate enough to be referred to a job and eventually got the offer and took the job … the location however was in Darwin, at present outside Australia on job deputation may return to Australia in mid of next year. The new job is very good and all my new colleagues (from Australia) were very helpful and easy to mingle and I started to settle in…….until the NEXT SURPRISE…with my eyes wide open and ready for anything that Australian Job market can throw at me.


----------



## Igor1711 (Nov 15, 2013)

allisgreat, how many job have you applied for, before your first job in Australia?


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

I couldnt recollect exactly but must be some where in the range of 20 to 30...


----------



## Igor1711 (Nov 15, 2013)

allisgreat said:


> I couldnt recollect exactly but must be some where in the range of 20 to 30...


as I understood, you applied for 20-30 jobs in 6 month period?
you were picky or? ...I mean, not much applications for that period of time. 

I sent 20 job applications in 7 days...

please correct me if I misunderstood something. ;-)


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

I was not in a hurry and hence didn't apply to what ever advertised...I was very selective...


----------



## Zgembo (May 29, 2014)

Hello, lot of great replies in this thread.
I have a question regarding education requirements for Production Engineer. 

This is stated on the website: Most occupations in this unit group have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1). 

What is your opinion, will i be granted this designation because my education is 3 years robotics and automation mechanical technologist diploma from a college. However i have 4 years as a controls / automation engineer and another 4 years as a mechanical production engineer (solidworks / cnc programing / light management)


----------



## Bhandare (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum, I have completed BE in Electronics & Instrumentation and having 5.7+ years of Exp in Maintenance & Commissioning of PLC, DCS HMI,SCADA. And my Ielts band is 6.5 (7.5,6,6.5,6).

Now I am confuse in which occupation list do I come ( Electronics Engr or Plant/Production Engr)

Can anybody tell me about good consultancy?

Please guide me foe Aust Imm.

Thanks,
Vin


----------



## Bhandare (Dec 19, 2014)

raj147 said:


> Hi Thanich,
> 
> I am Raj, from Singapore, im new to this forum and read thru all the replies in this thread. Congrts on ur grant man.
> 
> ...



Hi Thanich,

I am Bhandare, I am new to this forum.
Can u share a good consultancy/agent contacts details


Thanks,
Bhandare


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Bhandare said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum, I have completed BE in Electronics & Instrumentation and having 5.7+ years of Exp in Maintenance & Commissioning of PLC, DCS HMI,SCADA. And my Ielts band is 6.5 (7.5,6,6.5,6).
> 
> ...


Hi i have the same profile. I was assessed by engineers Australia as Plant/Production Engr.

Nobody in this forum will recommend agents or consultancy because information available here is enough for you to get permanent visa provided you go through all the necessary threads. Ppl here knows the process of immigration better than consultancy.


----------



## Bhandare (Dec 19, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Hi i have the same profile. I was assessed by engineers Australia as Plant/Production Engr.
> 
> Nobody in this forum will recommend agents or consultancy because information available here is enough for you to get permanent visa provided you go through all the necessary threads. Ppl here knows the process of immigration better than consultancy.


Thanks Mr. rkrishnaraj

As of now I am preparing the documents, Is it possible to get the CDR copy for my reference ( is this CDR compulsory for every one).

Kindly send some details to this mail - [email protected]


Thanks,
Bhandare


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Bhandare said:


> Thanks Mr. rkrishnaraj
> 
> As of now I am preparing the documents, Is it possible to get the CDR copy for my reference ( is this CDR compulsory for every one).
> 
> ...


Cdr is compulsory. You have to complete your migration skills assessment with Engineers Australia asap


----------



## Bhandare (Dec 19, 2014)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Cdr is compulsory. You have to complete your migration skills assessment with Engineers Australia asap


Thanks Mr. rkrishnaraj,

I hope your support will be their in near future.

Regards,
Bhandare


----------



## Bhandare (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Can anybody send me a CDR report in Instrumentation& Control Engr. It is just for my reference.
please send it to this mail - [email protected]


Thanks & Regards,
Bhandare


----------



## vin190189 (Feb 7, 2015)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Cdr is compulsory. You have to complete your migration skills assessment with Engineers Australia asap



Hello Sir,

This is Bhandare,

Can you please guide me, I am looking for CDR copy. Is it possible to send CDR copy to my mail Id, it is just for my reference.
Mail Id: [email protected]

Thanks in advance,
Vin


----------



## vin190189 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Guys

I need a help, can any one guide me.

I am trying to prepare for CDR ( Instrumentation & Control ) and I am not able to do it properly, kindly can any one send me a CDR report, just for my reference.

Email- [email protected]


Regards,
Vin


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

vin190189 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I need a help, can any one guide me.
> 
> ...


I have sent you a sample that was given by my agent. Hope it helps

Check your email.


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Allisgreat....

Hows it going mate. 

Wow.. !! Within the same year of migration, you have see the ups and downs of Australian job market. I am Glad to hear that you managed to get a second job. Congrats...

I have made my first entry in early 2014 for few days. but after that haven't got a a chance to go back. 

But the good news is I managed to get a job which is in Perth. But right now on deputation outside Australia. 

From your post, I have a feeling that we are working in the same project but for different companies.

Regards

PK





allisgreat said:


> It’s been some time I had updated the forum, thought I should share my story after migration process.
> I got my PR approval some time during January 2013…I did the first entry to Australia (Sydney &Brisbane) in March with my wife and son.
> I started applying for jobs from outside Australia as soon as I got my PR ,sent many applications with few responses but luckily I was called for an Interview from an Oil and Gas Major in Western Australia and the Interview was scheduled exactly when I was planning to visit Australia, however couldn’t manage to have a personal interview because I was travelling to east side and the Interviewers were on the west side…It would be difficult for me to travel 5 hrs (domestic flight) one way to attend the interview ,so agreed for Telephonic interview…interview went well and tone of the interview was very good, lots of questions were on the behavioural and based on the previous site experience .
> Though I agreed for the Interview, I was not sure about the job location (very remote location in WA ) and raised my concern about the location …they understood my concern and was willing to provide more information on the job location .Eventually I didn’t get the Job.
> ...


----------



## Igor1711 (Nov 15, 2013)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Allisgreat....
> 
> Hows it going mate.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your employment Praveenfire!

It is good to see that automation and control engineers could find job in Australia.

I am traveling to Perth in 3 weeks so maybe we can arrange a coffee, beer or a juice there?
Are you already in Perth?


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Igor1711,

I am out of Australia on job deputation. Will be back in mid 2016

Cheers

PK



Igor1711 said:


> Congrats on your employment Praveenfire!
> 
> It is good to see that automation and control engineers could find job in Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## kki (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi,

I am form automation and controls engineering with 7.4 years of experience.
I am diploma and i am planning to file my case for PR VISA this feb (2015) for EA (ANZCO Code 233513 - Plant or Production Engineer) 

I have some doubts:
1)	I am a diploma not a BE but on work experience am going for EA Assessment for (ANZCO Code 233513 - Plant or Production Engineer) ? 
2)	Is it compulsory to get Responsibilities and duties form company letter head or there is other alternative?
3)	What is nominated occupation declaration document ? as any one signed it.
4)	CDR report – 3 Career episode – each with 1500 words mine is exceeding 1500 limit ist around 2000 is it OK?
5)	Can some one please provide a sample resume?
6)	An what is Skilled employment record excel doc ? can some one provide me sample.

Please I am waiting for reply can some one answer….. waiting


----------



## pranav.pani (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi All, 


I am also from automation back ground. I hold a degree in Electronics & Communication. 
But i Work in Machine installation & commissioning in the Factory Automation Industry segment. 

I need some help in writing CDR. 
And ya how is the market in Australia for engineers like me. 


Regards,
Pranav.pani


----------



## srikanth.nrn (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey, guys I am also an Instrumentation design engineer and planning to apply for the Australian PR visa. Can someone tell me if I need to have a IELTS score for the assessment because I have not yet appeared for one.


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

srikanth.nrn said:


> Hey, guys I am also an Instrumentation design engineer and planning to apply for the Australian PR visa. Can someone tell me if I need to have a IELTS score for the assessment because I have not yet appeared for one.


Check your private messages


----------



## nick patel (Sep 6, 2015)

*Query*

Hello dear,

I am nick from India. I have 5.5 years of experience in Automation and control field. I am working in system house which is a system integrator in automation field in various industries. I have done BE in electronics. So, I am confused with which occupation i should proceed with electronics or plant or operation engineer(233513) or any other relevant.

Please Reply,
Thanks in advance


----------



## nick patel (Sep 6, 2015)

*Query for selecting occupation catagory*

Hello Pranav,

I am nick from India. I have 5.5 years of experience in Automation and control field. I am working in system house which is a system integrator in automation field in various industries. I have done BE in electronics. So, I am confused with which occupation i should proceed with electronics or plant or operation engineer(233513) or any other relevant. If u have any idea please reply.

Thanks in advance


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

anyone here is electronics engineer 233411???

i was assessed by my CDR as eletronic enineer although my experience is with PLC and control circuits of cranes...so when i apply to additional experience, will they consider my occupation and experience to be "closely related"?????????


----------



## Tom Rose (Oct 7, 2015)

zeroman said:


> Thank you guys for the quick reply,
> 
> I was graduated as Bachelor of Electronic and Communication Engineer
> So i guess my Major is Electronic or Communication
> ...


Hi Zeroman,

I want to know what the current job market is like for Graduate Control Systems Engineers in Australia and what cities would be easier to secure jobs?

I have an MSc in Mechatronics & Automation from a UK school.


----------



## Tom Rose (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi Guys,

This group has been really useful.

I am a Graduate Automation and Control Engineer with less than one year's experience in the field. I have been trained to work on HMI, SCADA, DeltaV DCS & SLS. I also have a Masters degree in Mechatronics & Automation from the Uk and I am looking to move to Australia.

I would like to know from guys who are currently resident in Australia if there are currently job opportunities for someone like me who is not too experienced.
Thanks.


----------



## zarahjean (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm an Instrument engineer working here in Singapore and planning to migrate to Australia as Plant/Production engineer. I have completed my IELTS and manage to getat least band 7 for all 4 categories. My biggest hurdle now is the CDR. It's not easy as thought! ?

I'm glad I came across this forum because I it's difficult to find Instrument or automation engineers in other forums. 

Can anybody please share some sample of CDR for instru & control? 

Thanks, 
Zarah


----------



## zarahjean (Nov 12, 2015)

HI Praveenfire,

Can you also send the CDR sample to me?


Thanks,
zarah


----------



## _ELMO_ (Nov 20, 2015)

*CDR tackle*

Hey fellows,

Just came across this thread, and I have to admit it really helped to put me on track for how to approach the CDR, Thanks to whoever shared!.

I am Control Systems Engineer (specifically ICSS) currently living and working here in Singapore, and just recently started my race to pursue my ultimate dream to live and work in Australia!lane:

Generally, my work duties is build and implement different DCS, SIS, FGDS and HMI control systems followed by testing and commissioning it.

I will try to get assessed as “Electronics Engineer” (ANZCO Code 233411) as its quota still Okay, crossing fingers that EA don’t change it later on to “Plant or Production Engineer” (ANZCO Code 233513) as most of the cases:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:.

Now, as most of you are/were, I am a bit stuck with the CDR preparation… It is really challenging as many information to present, and had to be stated in detailed/professional manner. On top of that, you have to do it beside your normal work routine which really slows the process.:confused2::confused2:

I will be thankful if any of you who passed this stressful task share some tips or samples for tackling it:boxing::boxing::boxing:.

Also if any other who stuck at the same stage and want to team-up, we can communicate together and lets mind-storm it!.:clap2:

Please feel free to reply here or through PM.

Best of Luck to All :first:

And Merry Christmas :candle:
Michelle


----------



## irshadali999 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi,

I am an Instrumentation and Control System Engineer Working Offshore India.

I just started to prepare CE's and understood its not an easy task.. 

From where can we get reference CE's?? (seniors!!!! HELP...)

I believe Electrical Engineer quota is still open..Isn't it??

A


----------



## irshadali999 (Nov 28, 2015)

_ELMO_ said:


> Hey fellows,
> 
> Just came across this thread, and I have to admit it really helped to put me on track for how to approach the CDR, Thanks to whoever shared!.
> 
> ...


Hey Michelle,

Where can i see the quota status??

Can you please help me with the link...

A


----------



## _ELMO_ (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi A,
you can check it in ANZCO website.
anzscosearch.com

hope this helps..
Mich


----------



## _ELMO_ (Nov 20, 2015)

and also try 
Acacia website
acacia-au.com
under occupational-ceilings-announced

could paste the whole website link so just try searching it from there.

hope this helps..
Mich


----------



## achillies_me2k (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi, 

I am BMS engineer working for siemens. Can anyone guide me which SOL should i select. 

BR


----------



## achillies_me2k (Dec 9, 2015)

I have done BE in Telecom and I have switched to Controls. Would this be a problem for me . 

BR


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

zarahjean said:


> HI Praveenfire,
> 
> Can you also send the CDR sample to me?
> 
> ...


Send me your email id. will give you the sample given by my agent....

Regards

PK


----------



## justinponnachan35 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi friends , 
Ver happy to see this quotes from all.
I am also an Electronics and instrument engineer with 6 yrs exp in instrumentation field.
For 189 visa i m going to submit my documents to EA,
Will any of u please clarify me that we have to submit any work experience certificates to EA for our educational qualification assessment.
I am from india (kerala) .please quote me which is the best migration agent ?

Thanks in advance 

Justin Ponnachan


----------



## justinponnachan35 (Dec 30, 2015)

*CDR copy*



praveenfire said:


> Send me your email id. will give you the sample given by my agent....
> 
> Regards
> 
> PK


Hi praveenfire

Please forward a CDR copy to me also.

<SNIP>


----------



## engr.myan (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi Dears,

Hope you all doing well.

Friends, I am electronics Engineer, having 6 years of experience. For immigration purpose I applied for Engineers Australi’s assessment under ANZCO code 233411 ELECTRONICS ENGINEER.

Now assessor is insisting that my experience is more towards Automation and Control Engineering (233513) rather than Electronics Engineering (233411). But, I made solid arguments with him by using my studied subjects of engineering and try to prove him and told him that my Career Demonstration Reports (CDR) reflects my experience towards Electronics Engineering. But he is not agreeing. So now can anyone confirm me or share his experience that
Let suppose if I get outcome of Automation and Control Engineer (233513) while having degree in Electronics Engineering (233411), then will it affect negatively to my case i.e. during launching of EOI or when I will apply for state sponsorship. One more thing, I also applied for skill assessment with this CDR.

So please guide me that should I continue with this CDR whose outcome would be Automation and Control Engineer (233513) or should go for another CDR of Electronics Engineer (which needs resubmission of CDR and of course which is costly and time consuming alternative), and frankly speaking, I am not willing for that?

Therefore please advise me with your expert opinion and solution.

Regards,


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi justinponnachan35,
You would need to submit your work experience documents - like salary slips, bank statements, employment reference letter, tax documents etc.

If your case is not complicated, no need to go for a agent. you can do it yourself. You will find tons of information in this forum.

Agent will cost you around 70K.

Regards
Praveen




justinponnachan35 said:


> Hi friends ,
> Ver happy to see this quotes from all.
> I am also an Electronics and instrument engineer with 6 yrs exp in instrumentation field.
> For 189 visa i m going to submit my documents to EA,
> ...


----------



## irshadali999 (Nov 28, 2015)

praveenfire said:


> Hi justinponnachan35,
> You would need to submit your work experience documents - like salary slips, bank statements, employment reference letter, tax documents etc.
> 
> If your case is not complicated, no need to go for a agent. you can do it yourself. You will find tons of information in this forum.
> ...




Hi Praveen,

Can you please send your CDR for me also

*<SNIP>Removed personal information - please do not share your email address on the forum. Use the Private Message facility for sending personal information. Thank you.
*
Thanks in Advance


----------



## Jeevaauz (Jan 22, 2016)

*CDR template for ANZCO 233513*

Hi friends,
I am new to this forum. Seniors please guide me in the process of getting skills assessment.

I am am Instrumentation & control system engineer with 8yrs of experience.
Kindly inform me if i should assess only my B.E. Degree "Standard Competency Demonstration Report" 
or should go for degree+work assessment "Competency Demonstration Report + Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment".

Also please PM me a sample of CDR for ANZCO 233513.

Kindly guide me. thanks in advance


----------



## Jeevaauz (Jan 22, 2016)

Read the following article while searching for 233513 ANZSCO code.
It is mentioned in the list that 233513 will be removed from SOL list from July 2016.
Does that mean Instrumentation and control Engineer cannot immigrate to Australia after July 2016???

Couldnt paste the link. please refer the attachment


----------



## Jeevaauz (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you very much Praveen, !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Moderator note: *Please do NOT share personal information such as email addresses on the forum! Not only is it against forum rules, it isn't smart. Spammers and scammers use this information for all kinds of reasons, including potentially hacking into your email accounts and worse. Use the Private Message facility to contact each other directly. If you are a new user, you will be able to send and receive PMs after you have made 5 genuine posts. Thank you.


----------



## justinponnachan35 (Dec 30, 2015)

hello All

while going through EA checklist it is mentioned that

*Registration certificate under the relevant licensing authority where applicable (e.g Phillipine regulations commission )*

1.What is it?

2. Does it required for an Instrument & control engineer who completed degree in india?

I completed Applied electronics and instrumentation (B tech ) in MG University kerala, India

Please reply 

thanks in advance


----------



## joe.nguyen (Feb 2, 2016)

Dear Sirs,

I'm new in this forum so kindly take one minutes to help me!

I've just go through the msa_booklet_2016 of Engineer Australia but still couldn't answer my questions, they are:

1. I am Vietnamese, I graduated from Vietnam University w/ Electricity Engineer degree, but I worked as Instrument & Control Engineers in Petroleum for 06 years. What should I do to apply to Australia migration?

2. Do they accept Vietnamese University Certification?

3. Do they accept Instrument & Control Engineer?

Seniors please help me to clear these above concerns. I'm wondering if I could satisfy the requirement of Engineering Australia to proceed.

Thank you so much!


----------



## pa.kulkarni1 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello,

I am an instrumentation and control Engineer with 8+ years of experience in building automation system / building management system field. I have worked with Johnson Controls, Schneider electric and Honeywell BMS systms. I am looking occupation code for skill assessment for Australian PR for my occupation. Is the # 233513 is correct code ? My agent is asking me to go for #233411.
I am confused , please help me.
Thank you.


----------



## Nibysara Subin (Dec 15, 2015)

allisgreat said:


> I am opening this thread for Instrumentation/Automation&Control professional planning to immigrate to Australia...
> 
> I recently got +ve Assessment from EA as Automation and Control Engineer (ANZCO Code 233513 - Plant or Production Engineer)
> I applied on 28th of June 12 and got the +ve assement on 18th of Oct 12,it took 16 weeks.
> ...


@allisgreat,

Could you please help me with CDR. I am an Instrumentation engineer as well.


----------



## Nibysara Subin (Dec 15, 2015)

praveenfire said:


> Send me your email id. will give you the sample given by my agent....
> 
> Regards
> 
> PK


Hi, 
Can u please send it to me as well.


----------



## Nibysara Subin (Dec 15, 2015)

praveenfire said:


> I have sent you a sample that was given by my agent. Hope it helps
> 
> Check your email.


@Praveen, 

HI,

Im an Instrumentation design engineer. Im confused with this CDR process. Need ur help.
Can you please send it to me as well.
[email protected]


----------



## Nibysara Subin (Dec 15, 2015)

allisgreat said:


> I am opening this thread for Instrumentation/Automation&Control professional planning to immigrate to Australia...
> 
> I recently got +ve Assessment from EA as Automation and Control Engineer (ANZCO Code 233513 - Plant or Production Engineer)
> I applied on 28th of June 12 and got the +ve assement on 18th of Oct 12,it took 16 weeks.
> ...


Hi,
Can u please mail me sample templates for CDR, CPD, Career episode 1,2,3 and Summary of statement, hence just wanted to check with you if you would be able to share the same with me as well, i am currently struggling to prepare one because of confusions and a template or sample would surely help.

My email is *<SNIP>*

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Nibysara Subin (Dec 15, 2015)

zarahjean said:


> HI Praveenfire,
> 
> Can you also send the CDR sample to me?
> 
> ...


Hi Zarah,

Did you make your CDR??
Can you please send it to me too??


----------



## Nibysara Subin (Dec 15, 2015)

justinponnachan35 said:


> Hi friends ,
> Ver happy to see this quotes from all.
> I am also an Electronics and instrument engineer with 6 yrs exp in instrumentation field.
> For 189 visa i m going to submit my documents to EA,
> ...


Hi Justin,

I'm an Instrumentation Design Engineer as well. Could you please help me by sending me your CDR sample. Im involved in Instrumentation Designing. But i really dnt know what to write in CDR.
Well, I am from India(Kerala).


----------



## tkt2016 (May 22, 2016)

Hi,
Could anyone plz tell us the job prospects for plant engineer for work experience in DCS


----------



## rcpuram (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi all,
I am an Instrumentation engineer with 16 years of experience in Oil & Gas downstream sector. Could anyone tell me the job prospects for InsTruemntation people in Australia? I am planning to apply for PR soon.Which part of Australia has more jobs suitable in this field? Thanks in advance.
K.


----------



## tgurmani (Sep 27, 2016)

allisgreat said:


> I am opening this thread for Instrumentation/Automation&Control professional planning to immigrate to Australia...
> 
> I recently got +ve Assessment from EA as Automation and Control Engineer (ANZCO Code 233513 - Plant or Production Engineer)
> I applied on 28th of June 12 and got the +ve assement on 18th of Oct 12,it took 16 weeks.
> ...


Hello everybody, 
I am new to this forum and found very helpful. 
I will appreciate if someone answer my query.

I have done 4 Years, Bachelor in Mechatronics and Control Engineering. I have 9+ professional experience in Automation projects like PLC/DCS ESD & FGS system.
I was very confused in nominating my occupation, after reading various threads on this forum, i decided to submit CDR under ANZSCO code 233513 Plant or production Engineer. Although i dont have extensive experience in plant maintenance. 
CDR episode are written on the basis of various project.
Is this is right approach as i have doubt that outcome may come for Engineering Professional NEC 233999, which is not in SOL.

A quick and precise response will be highly appreciated from experienced personnel.

Thanks
Talal


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

tgurmani said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am new to this forum and found very helpful.
> 
> ...




Yes your approach is right. Check my signature for further information. I am an electronic and instrumentation engineer assessed as plant and production engineer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgurmani (Sep 27, 2016)

tgurmani said:


> Hello everybody,
> I am new to this forum and found very helpful.
> I will appreciate if someone answer my query.
> 
> ...





rkrishnaraj said:


> Yes your approach is right. Check my signature for further information. I am an electronic and instrumentation engineer assessed as plant and production engineer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the helpful response. 
Question ahead. Your experience was related to projects or in plant related to maintenance?


----------



## rcpuram (Jul 14, 2016)

rkrishnaraj said:


> Yes your approach is right. Check my signature for further information. I am an electronic and instrumentation engineer assessed as plant and production engineer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Krishnaraj,
Are you employed in oil & gas sector? I am an instrument engineer working in oil refinery for the last 10+ years. Which code should i select from the SOL/CSOL? has the definition of 233513 changed recently? TIA.

K.


----------



## tkt2016 (May 22, 2016)

Hi All,
I recently received +ve assessment as an Engineering Technologist 233914.

Can anyone please guide on time frames for getting an invitation.
I have an experience in Power Sector Control Systems (Turbine Controls & DCS).
How are the job prospects for automation and control engineers


----------



## ravi.patel (Feb 15, 2017)

brother,
i hv a degree B.E.(INSTRUMENTATION &CONTRL),india
I WANT TO ASSESEMNET..IT WOULD BE A POSITIVE RESULT?
PLS GUIDE ME.


----------



## cdinesheie (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi All,

First of all I Thank you for creating a specific forum for Electronics and Instrumentation Engineers.

I'm new to this forum, I'm planning to apply for 189 Visa and I would like to ask few questions from you guys. I have completed my B.E in Electronics & Instrumentation and having above 8+ years of experience. 

a) Which will be the ideal band to get PR invitation quickly.?? As I'm appearing for IELTS next week for the first time. 
b) In my 8 years of experience. I worked in Oil & Gas, petrochemical industries for 3.5 years and switched my career towards Automation such as DCS, ESD& PLC systems design and implementation. By having above experience Which will be the suitable for getting assessed?? Either electronics engineer or Plant engineer as we don't find anything related to Control & Instrumentation.
c) What will be the time frame after completing my EOI for receiving the invitation in current scenario??
d) I'm currently holding 60 points for the PR 189 type visa, with this points minimum how long it will take to move forward with further rounds of immigration process.

I request you to give inputs on above points which will help me in planning the process accordingly. Thank you in Advance,


Dinesh


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

cdinesheie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First of all I Thank you for creating a specific forum for Electronics and Instrumentation Engineers.
> 
> ...



a) Which will be the ideal band to get PR invitation quickly.?? As I'm appearing for IELTS next week for the first time. 

Band 7 in all modules is a mandatory requiremnet even if you have sufficient points for applying the visa.

b) In my 8 years of experience. I worked in Oil & Gas, petrochemical industries for 3.5 years and switched my career towards Automation such as DCS, ESD& PLC systems design and implementation. By having above experience Which will be the suitable for getting assessed?? Either electronics engineer or Plant engineer as we don't find anything related to Control & Instrumentation.

I'm also automation professional and applied as electronics engineer.Can see my signature for more details.

c) What will be the time frame after completing my EOI for receiving the invitation in current scenario??

This year the cap will be completed. You have to wait for July 2017.

d) I'm currently holding 60 points for the PR 189 type visa, with this points minimum how long it will take to move forward with further rounds of immigration process.

As of now for electronic engineers, 60 points is sufficient to get a PR. I think the cutoff for production engineer is 65 points. Just do some survey.

I request you to give inputs on above points which will help me in planning the process accordingly. Thank you in Advance,

First clear the english exam over band 7. 

By the way, did you submit CDR for EA ??


----------



## cdinesheie (Mar 17, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> a) Which will be the ideal band to get PR invitation quickly.?? As I'm appearing for IELTS next week for the first time.
> 
> Band 7 in all modules is a mandatory requiremnet even if you have sufficient points for applying the visa.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your quick reply.

I have just registered for IELTS. I even wanted to know about the steps what to do first, second and etc... Can you help me on that??

I have registered in EOI but not submitted yet since we need to link our IELTS score which I can do after my result.

After completing IELTS, What are all the other steps I should do and make myself ready before the result?? (Any documentation process).

I dint start with CDR..! Can I do it after my english exams?


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

cdinesheie said:


> Thank you very much for your quick reply.
> 
> I have just registered for IELTS. I even wanted to know about the steps what to do first, second and etc... Can you help me on that??
> 
> ...


I have just registered for IELTS. I even wanted to know about the steps what to do first, second and etc... Can you help me on that??

You have to collect all the required documents for EA assessment which are included in the EA MSA Booklet. Go through it. It's a time taking process if you have worked in more organizations.

I have registered in EOI but not submitted yet since we need to link our IELTS score which I can do after my result.

After completing IELTS, What are all the other steps I should do and make myself ready before the result?? (Any documentation process).

Go through EA MSA Booklet. You can obtain roles and responsibilities letter from all the organizations you have worked. If not, you have to take a statutory declaration.

I dint start with CDR..! Can I do it after my english exams?

Yes. You can do them one by one. But keep in mind that CDR is a time taking process and is utmost important in the whole process. Apart from that, all others are based on time and total points.

All the best.


----------



## cdinesheie (Mar 17, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> I have just registered for IELTS. I even wanted to know about the steps what to do first, second and etc... Can you help me on that??
> 
> You have to collect all the required documents for EA assessment which are included in the EA MSA Booklet. Go through it. It's a time taking process if you have worked in more organizations.
> 
> ...


You can obtain roles and responsibilities letter from all the organizations you have worked. - You mean to say EXPERIENCE LETTER from all organizations right?? 

I will go through EA MSA booklet and will let you know if I need any help. Also are you from Bangalore?? Is it possible to have a discussion over phone if you are available.

Thank you.


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

cdinesheie said:


> Thank you very much for your quick reply.
> 
> I have just registered for IELTS. I even wanted to know about the steps what to do first, second and etc... Can you help me on that??
> 
> ...


Hi cdinesheie,

EA will not review your CDR until they get your IELTS Score Card and the requirement is you to have minimum 6 in all sections.

I would suggest that you prepare CDR first as it takes lot of time. In parallel, you can sit for IELTS.

Cheers

PK.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

cdinesheie said:


> You can obtain roles and responsibilities letter from all the organizations you have worked. - You mean to say EXPERIENCE LETTER from all organizations right??
> 
> I will go through EA MSA booklet and will let you know if I need any help. Also are you from Bangalore?? Is it possible to have a discussion over phone if you are available.
> 
> Thank you.


If your experience letter have roles and responsibilities then it's suffice, if not you have to get a new one. If you need format, I can give you. 

I'm from bangalore only. Can PM me for details. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## cdinesheie (Mar 17, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> If your experience letter have roles and responsibilities then it's suffice, if not you have to get a new one. If you need format, I can give you.
> 
> I'm from bangalore only. Can PM me for details.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Can you share the format of roles and responsibilities document. I do have experience letters from all organizations and I hope its not easy to get the roles and responsibilities approved letter from my HRs. I hope the other option of submitting affidavit will do? any suggestions??

thank you,
Dinesh


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

cdinesheie said:


> Can you share the format of roles and responsibilities document. I do have experience letters from all organizations and I hope its not easy to get the roles and responsibilities approved letter from my HRs. I hope the other option of submitting affidavit will do? any suggestions??
> 
> thank you,
> Dinesh


You can used the below template


To Whom It May Concern

This is to certify that Mr. XXXXXXXX had worked for XXXXXXXX, XXXXXX Starting from *START DATE* to *END DATE* and has served the company in different positions as under: 
Dates and Position Type of his full time work is as under:
Trainee Executive - Engineering	*START DATE* to *END DATE* XXXX, India
Executive - Engineering	*START DATE* to *END DATE* XXXX, India

His roles and responsibilities in *COMPANY NAME*, *LOCATION* were as under 
•	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
•	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
•	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
•	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
•	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
•	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
•	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
•	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
•	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

We authenticate that the position of engineer in our company requires a full-time university degree and Mr. xxxxxx had obtained the bachelors’s Degree in XXXXX from XXXXXX before he took up this employment with us. 
We also inform you that his role requires him to repeatedly interact and converse with all our customers and confirm that he is proficient both in verbal and written English.
Should you need any additional information please do not be uncertain to contact us at the following numbers.
Yours Sincerely,
(Signature)

XXXXXXXX
(HR NAME)
DESIGNATION (XXXXXX) 
Tel: (Office Telephone)
Phone: +91-XXXXXXX
Email: XXXXXXXXXXX

If getting a roles and responsibilities letter is difficult, you can always go for a statutory declaration where in your immediate manager/ any of your senior colleagues can sign in as a proof for your work.

You can use the the same format as above and print it on a stamp paper more than 20 INR.

Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## nirav_7884 (Jul 2, 2017)

*Instrumentation & Control*

I am having degree in Instrumentation & Control (4 Years) from India with more than 11 years experience in the Power Generation (Power Plants) and Water Production Units. Which ANZSCO code will be best fit for my experience?

Regards
Nirav


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

nirav_7884 said:


> I am having degree in Instrumentation & Control (4 Years) from India with more than 11 years experience in the Power Generation (Power Plants) and Water Production Units. Which ANZSCO code will be best fit for my experience?
> 
> Regards
> Nirav


Try find which occupation closely matches yours here:

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850

Then search and find the roles and responsibilities: Searching: Australian Bureau of Statistics (www.abs.gov.au)


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

nirav_7884 said:


> I am having degree in Instrumentation & Control (4 Years) from India with more than 11 years experience in the Power Generation (Power Plants) and Water Production Units. Which ANZSCO code will be best fit for my experience?
> 
> Regards
> Nirav


Production and plant engineer 233513 will be a suitable match mostly. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

nirav_7884 said:


> I am having degree in Instrumentation & Control (4 Years) from India with more than 11 years experience in the Power Generation (Power Plants) and Water Production Units. Which ANZSCO code will be best fit for my experience?
> 
> Regardst
> Nirav


Hi Nirav

I did I&C as well and having work experience in control systems in oil&gas sector. Applied for code 233411 electronics engineer and all worked well.. i guess you can choose the same...indeed you should go through SOL job descriptions and chose the one which suits your profile the most., dont mind, In the end Engineers Australia will take the decision on the basis of docs you provide..good luck!


----------



## nirav_7884 (Jul 2, 2017)

Thank you very much for quick response kinnu369......

I have checked Electrical Engineer ANZSCO code, roles & responsibilities defined under that code matching more appropriate to 
my roles & responsibilities amid entire career.


----------



## nirav_7884 (Jul 2, 2017)

controlengineer said:


> Hi Nirav
> 
> I did I&C as well and having work experience in control systems in oil&gas sector. Applied for code 233411 electronics engineer and all worked well.. i guess you can choose the same...indeed you should go through SOL job descriptions and chose the one which suits your profile the most., dont mind, In the end Engineers Australia will take the decision on the basis of docs you provide..good luck!



Thanks controlengineer........................

I have checked Electrical Engineer (233311) ANZSCO code, its matching quite appropriate with this code job descriptions/tasks as

"Designs, develops and supervises the manufacture, installation, operation and maintenance of equipment, machines and systems for the generation, distribution, utilisation and control of electric power. Registration or licensing may be required. "

As you have mentioned if current job descriptions match with most suitable SOL job description & if have skill commensurate with bachelor degree, then I can go ahead with that ANZSCO code.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

nirav_7884 said:


> Thank you very much for quick response kinnu369......
> 
> I have checked Electrical Engineer ANZSCO code, roles & responsibilities defined under that code matching more appropriate to
> my roles & responsibilities amid entire career.


That's good, but make sure you get the content in roles and responsibilities letter matching the code. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

nirav_7884 said:


> controlengineer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Nirav
> ...


Good to hear that...i recommend to do some more research about electrical engineering overall pr process. I mean compare the feedbacks you get from people and work out which is more safer code to apply in the sense visa caps/difficulties/timelines/competition/ in visa processing...as per my views competition in electronics engg is less and you can secure an invite with 60 points within couple of months...this is an example and since the quota open now you have enough time to dig into it...


In the end if you think electronics is totally irrelevant to you then ignore above


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

nirav_7884 said:


> Thanks controlengineer........................
> 
> I have checked Electrical Engineer (233311) ANZSCO code, its matching quite appropriate with this code job descriptions/tasks as
> 
> ...


Try write a CDR that covers all the roles and duties of Electrical Engg. If you can get it, 60 points will be enough + 10 years of your exp will fetch you some points (even though EA might not accept all).

If you go for 2335 Production Engineer, the wait time is worse than even 2339.

So, Electrical is a better bet as if your CDR is bad you will most likely be offered 233914 Engineering Technologist which is way better than 2335.


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Hello All,

Am very sorry that I couldn't reply to some of your queries since I wasn't actively using EF. I was away from this site for close to a year I suppose, at least from this thread. 

Right now am in Australia (it has been 35 days since I landed permanently), I would like to give my overview of my personal experience here. 

When I had applied for EA MSA, I was one of the few lucky guys (first lot after introduction of online submission instead of postal, check my signature for details), I got my assessment as production and plant engineer based on my profile and CDR summary in 2014. However, I had moved from Middle east and was working in India for 2.5 years where I was working in project management discipline for a core instrumentation company. 

Now Oct 11th I landed here, since then am trying for jobs in project management discipline only since I don't want to move to technical or site once again. 

In my personal experience, though it has been relatively short (35 days) the market is not very encouraging. I haven't got any call yet. I have applied for close to 100-120 matching jobs but haven't got processed even for one job. I am still trying to understand how the market expectations are and how they expect you to present your resume. I have around 6-7 resumes tailored according to requirements. Certainly not discouraging anybody who is applying here. This country has given life to millions of immigrants and would certainly give me one too, am just trying to emphasise the fact that cracking the first job is much more difficult than explaining it here. These times are absolutely depressing and would certainly test your patience to the core. You have to be absolutely lucky to get a regular standard job in your same field within 2-3 months of coming here or even more in many cases. 

I really don't think that EA assessment of certain category will be of much use once you land here since as long as you are matching for that profile or have any reference in a company, you might get a call and work in that job field; not necessarily as same as EA assessment category. All these assessment are for immi purpose only. Not after you get a breakthrough here. Correct me if am wrong. 

Will certainly try to stay active in EF from now on at least n will try to post more and help others. 

Cheers. Wish you all very best. 

Krishna


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Krishna,

All the best for your job search..!!!

Regards

Praveen Kumar




rkrishnaraj said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Am very sorry that I couldn't reply to some of your queries since I wasn't actively using EF. I was away from this site for close to a year I suppose, at least from this thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## balajikaushik29 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi,

I have a BE degree in Electronics and Instrumentation which comes under Washington Accord. I also have work experience of 7 years in PLC, real time monitoring and LabView.
I assume that Production/Plant Engineer will be the ideal SOL for my degree and my work experience also comes under that category to some extent.
So when I submit to EA for assessment, is it enough to submit my bachelors degree alone or do I need to write a CDR for Relevant employment assessment also to EA. Based on the MSA booklet, it says CDR is only for non-accredited programs. I am confused on this part.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

balajikaushik29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a BE degree in Electronics and Instrumentation which comes under Washington Accord. I also have work experience of 7 years in PLC, real time monitoring and LabView.
> I assume that Production/Plant Engineer will be the ideal SOL for my degree and my work experience also comes under that category to some extent.
> ...


You can go for Washington accord. And you are right with your anzsco code 233513 plant and production engineer. All the best. Do some more research on the skill assessment pathway. Seems can give more information on this. All the best. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## balajikaushik29 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi kinnu,

Thanks for the response.
1) So you suggest to get my BE alone assessed by EA?
2) And I can directly submit my work experience details while giving EOI?
3) What are the necessary documents to be submitted during EOI with regards to my work experience assuming I dont get it assessed by EA. Since I have 7 years exp, I may get in those points as well.

Thanks


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

balajikaushik29 said:


> Hi kinnu,
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> 1) So you suggest to get my BE alone assessed by EA?
> ...


1. In my opinion.NO.
2. The benefit of doing Relevant Skilled Employment along with Skill assessment is that you will come to know the documents which you are lacking in advance. So you can be well prepared for the visa application and can try to avoid CO contact and sudden surprises which will further delay the process.
3.You can follow the below thread for the list of documents.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## balajikaushik29 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks for the response.
So to conclude, I will do the qualification + relevant skills assessment through EA.
Am I correct to say that this does not require to compile the 3 career episodes and summary?
It would be just company reference letter showing my duties and responsibilities and payslips and other documents mentioned in the booklet.

I just want to make sure whether I need to write that 3 career episodes report or not.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

balajikaushik29 said:


> Thanks for the response.
> So to conclude, I will do the qualification + relevant skills assessment through EA.
> Am I correct to say that this does not require to compile the 3 career episodes and summary?
> It would be just company reference letter showing my duties and responsibilities and payslips and other documents mentioned in the booklet.
> ...


Don't get confused. We have two complete different pathways for skill assessment.
1. CDR pathway
2. Washington accord.
You have to chose which pathway will suit you. Get some more information about your eligibility and go ahead. Cheers! 


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## balajikaushik29 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks kinnu.
Yes, I understand from the booklet that those whose educational degrees does not fall under any accords need to do the CDR.
But for additional relevant skills assessment, it is not mentioned whether we need to submit our career episodes. Hence the confusion. Sorry if I had confused you as well.
I will be applying under Washington accord with relevant skills assessment (providing the primary and secondary documents mentioned in the MSA booklet). Hopefully it doesn't lead to any issues.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

balajikaushik29 said:


> Thanks kinnu.
> Yes, I understand from the booklet that those whose educational degrees does not fall under any accords need to do the CDR.
> But for additional relevant skills assessment, it is not mentioned whether we need to submit our career episodes. Hence the confusion. Sorry if I had confused you as well.
> I will be applying under Washington accord with relevant skills assessment (providing the primary and secondary documents mentioned in the MSA booklet). Hopefully it doesn't lead to any issues.
> ...


No need to submit CDRs for RSA. Whatever patyway you choose, RSA is an additional service and you have to submit work related documents as per MSA booklet to get it done. 
Moreover, while filling the application of EA website, it will show you the option RSA is available for your chosen pathway. So no worries. All the best!


----------



## Farooq12 (Feb 21, 2018)

i have a question regarding my anszco code , anyone expert plzz help 
i have done 4year bs in mechatronics and control engineering and my relevent four years work experience is in automation field and dealing with control systems.. im confused under which anszco code should i apply and prepare my CDRs accordingly


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Farooq12 said:


> i have a question regarding my anszco code , anyone expert plzz help
> i have done 4year bs in mechatronics and control engineering and my relevent four years work experience is in automation field and dealing with control systems.. im confused under which anszco code should i apply and prepare my CDRs accordingly


If you have relevant experience in industrial Automation like Dcs, plc etc then you can go for production and plant engineer 233513. Check the anzsco description and take a final decision. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandy20a (Jul 25, 2018)

*Skill code Mismatch*



kinnu369 said:


> a) Which will be the ideal band to get PR invitation quickly.?? As I'm appearing for IELTS next week for the first time.
> 
> Band 7 in all modules is a mandatory requiremnet even if you have sufficient points for applying the visa.
> 
> ...


Hi Kinnu 
Want to clarify your skill assesment, as the ANZSCO code not matching with your reply. 
Thanks


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

sandy20a said:


> Hi Kinnu
> Want to clarify your skill assesment, as the ANZSCO code not matching with your reply.
> Thanks


I got assessed as production and plant engineer 233513

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohdshahabalam (Nov 14, 2018)

*Help/Advise on Skill Assessment*



praveenfire said:


> Hi Praveen,
> 
> My name is Shahab and I have done my B-Tech in Applied Electronics and Instrumentation. I wanted to know
> - Under what job code should I go for skill assessment?
> ...


----------



## mohdshahabalam (Nov 14, 2018)

allisgreat said:


> Got my 189 inviation during the 1st Nov round.Preparing for the visa application...


Hi,
Are you still active?
I need some guidance on PR documentation.
<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
Shahab


----------



## kahafeez (Oct 9, 2018)

For ANZSCO Code 233513, are 75 enough these days to get an invite in the next round or is 80 a must? Also is any state giving 190 to this occupation?

I know that for 233411 (Electronics Engineer), states aren't issuing 190


----------



## extreme146 (Nov 17, 2018)

*ANZSCO Code*

Hi Guys,

I am planning on applying for visa 189.
I am having trouble choosing a correct ANZSCO code for my MSA through Engineers Australia.
I got my B.Sc. in electrical engineering and I have been working in the automation and control field ever since (DCS, safety systems etc...). I need some guidance in choosing my ANZSCO for my assessment, keeping in mind pro-rata and occupation ceilings.

I am considering the following options:
Apply for electrical engineer
Apply for Plant Engineer

Also, does getting an outcome as engineer, technologist etc.. affect my 189 points in any way?


----------



## kahafeez (Oct 9, 2018)

extreme146 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning on applying for visa 189.
> I am having trouble choosing a correct ANZSCO code for my MSA through Engineers Australia.
> ...


I am at a very early stage but as far as I know, you can just suggest an ANZSCO code and EA will decide if this best suits your occupation or not. My friend chose Electronics which has only 300 annual visas, but they changed it to Plant Engineer which has 1,780 (i think). I think you are safe in both the options because the cut off is almost the same for both of them and the ceiling is also good. In my opinion, you should choose Plant Engineer as they are assessing your occupation.


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

mohdshahabalam said:


> praveenfire said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Praveen,
> ...


----------



## kahafeez (Oct 9, 2018)

Is any state issuing 190 to 233513? I can make it to 70 points (age 30, edu 15, exp 15, English 10) if I score 65 each in PTE but only until 2-June-2019 when I will turn 33 and my points will drop to 65.

Can I expect 5 points from any state to make my total 75 before I turn 33 in June?


----------



## SinWolf (Dec 18, 2018)

Good day All,

Thanks for all the information on this forum... It has resolved some of my questions, but I am still unsure about a couple of things...


I'm not 100% sure if a CDR is necessary, IF my qualification falls under Washington Accord...

Some background...

My degree: Computer and Electronic Engineering (B.Eng)
Experience: 13 years, C&I Engineer (Control and Instrumentation Engineer)

So first of all, my qualification description does not match any of the listed skills... The closest will be "Electronics Engineer"... But this in turn does not match my experience/skills...

So I suspect that I need to have my skills assessed under Production or Plant Engineer (233513)...


The MSA booklet clearly states the following: *If you are seeking assessment in an occupation that is not the same as the title of your degree, you will need to submit a CDR for assessment.*

That means that I can't just do the Australian Engineering Qualification Assessment (Washington Accord) + Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment ????? So I will have to do the CDR ?


----------



## SinWolf (Dec 18, 2018)

balajikaushik29 said:


> Hi kinnu,
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> 1) So you suggest to get my BE alone assessed by EA?
> ...






balajikaushik29 said:


> Thanks for the response.
> So to conclude, I will do the qualification + relevant skills assessment through EA.
> Am I correct to say that this does not require to compile the 3 career episodes and summary?
> It would be just company reference letter showing my duties and responsibilities and payslips and other documents mentioned in the booklet.
> ...


It seems like we have smilair questions...

But what I have picked up from the MSA booklet under section "Assessment of Accredited Qualifications" (In our case, Washington Accord):

*"If you are seeking assessment in an occupation that is not the same as the title of your degree, you will need to submit a CDR for assessment."*


This leads me to believe that a CDR pathway needs to be taken...


----------



## SinWolf (Dec 18, 2018)

Sorry for all the posts guys... But I need to make sure I understand the process...


When you actually apply for you visa at DIAC (Department of Immigration and Citizenship)...

Why cant you just supply them with a "Qualification Assessment" from Engineers Australia, and then just upload evidence of your 10 years work experience (Roles and responsibilities Letters from companies, pay slips, etc.)...

Will they (DIAC) specifically require a "Skills assessment" from Engineers Australia ?

Thank you

Regardt


----------



## SinWolf (Dec 18, 2018)

I suppose everybody is on their Christmas holiday/break


----------



## SinWolf (Dec 18, 2018)

SinWolf said:


> I suppose everybody is on their Christmas holiday/break


Ok... So I'm back from my holiday and need to resume my research... Anybody that can assist with my questions ?

Thanks


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

SinWolf said:


> Sorry for all the posts guys... But I need to make sure I understand the process...
> 
> 
> When you actually apply for you visa at DIAC (Department of Immigration and Citizenship)...
> ...


Hi,

To my knowledge, Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment from Engineers Australia is a additional assessment which is normally not required.

To my understanding, if you take CDR route and if you prepare the career episodes based on your engineering employment experience, then you will need to produce Documentary evidence of your employment.

This can be in the form of a Reference letter on an official company letterhead indicating the exact period of employment, 5 main duties undertaken, part time or full time , pay rate and endorsed by Manager or HR.

Sometimes, the companies hesitate to provide such reference letter. In that case you need to provide other evidences like, Statutory Declarations supported with Payslips, Bank statements, Income tax assessment letters, Work permits etc.

The same evidences can be used when you apply for the VISA at DIAC. 

Hope this helps.

Cheers 
Praveen.


----------



## SinWolf (Dec 18, 2018)

praveenfire said:


> Hi,
> 
> To my knowledge, Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment from Engineers Australia is a additional assessment which is normally not required.
> 
> ...


Thanks Praveen,

But then why does everybody do a skills assessment with EA if it is not required when applying for visa??

I'm very confused with the whole process...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

SinWolf said:


> Thanks Praveen,
> 
> But then why does everybody do a skills assessment with EA if it is not required when applying for visa??
> 
> I'm very confused with the whole process...


Quite understandable, it is confusing, basically - you need a positive skills assessment from Engineers Australia (EA) at minimum, to apply for a Skilled Visa.

For EA this via a Competency Demonstration Report / Accord Pathway / Aussie Qualification Pathway - when you apply for their Migration Skills Assessments.

If you wish to claim points for employment, then you can also choose to do a Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment.

Many other assessing authorities (e.g. VETASSESS) automatically do both when you apply for a skills assessment.


----------



## SinWolf (Dec 18, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Quite understandable, it is confusing, basically - you need a positive skills assessment from Engineers Australia (EA) at minimum, to apply for a Skilled Visa.
> 
> For EA this via a Competency Demonstration Report / Accord Pathway / Aussie Qualification Pathway - when you apply for their Migration Skills Assessments.
> 
> ...


Ok... So I can't get away from the relevant skills assessment via EA...

Then I just need 100% clarity on my previous questions on what pathway to take... Washington Accord or CDR


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

SinWolf said:


> Ok... So I can't get away from the relevant skills assessment via EA...
> 
> Then I just need 100% clarity on my previous questions on what pathway to take... Washington Accord or CDR


You can choose not to do the RSEA - but if you are claiming points for employment in your nominated occupation (or closely related to your nominated occupation) - I personally would definitely do a RSEA. 

As to whether the Accord or CDR pathway, have you consulted the MSA booklet:
https://www.engineersaustralia.org....rship/MSA/MSA Booklet March 2018 03102018.pdf

Where are you facing difficulty in understanding which is more appropriate for you?


----------



## SinWolf (Dec 18, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> You can choose not to do the RSEA - but if you are claiming points for employment in your nominated occupation (or closely related to your nominated occupation) - I personally would definitely do a RSEA.
> 
> As to whether the Accord or CDR pathway, have you consulted the MSA booklet:
> https://www.engineersaustralia.org....rship/MSA/MSA Booklet March 2018 03102018.pdf
> ...


I have read that MSA booklet twice, but I'm still unsure...

My degree: Computer and Electronic Engineering (B.Eng) (Washington Accord)
Experience: 13 years, C&I Engineer (Control and Instrumentation Engineer)

So first of all, my qualification description does not match any of the listed skills... The closest will be "Electronics Engineer"... But this in turn does not match my experience/skills...

So I suspect that I need to have my skills assessed under Production or Plant Engineer (233513)...


The MSA booklet clearly states the following: *If you are seeking assessment in an occupation that is not the same as the title of your degree, you will need to submit a CDR for assessment*.

So where does EA draw the line between "occupation that* is not *the same as the title of your degree" and "occupation that* is *the same as the title of your degree"

Yes, my occupation does not match my degree word for word, BUT, my occupation definitely has relevance to my degree...

So with my degree: Computer and Electronic Engineering (B.Eng) (Washington Accord), and my occupation: Control and Instrumentation Engineer... Will I be able to choose the Washington Accord pathway... The Washington Accord will be much easier than the CDR...

And remember that my skills probably puts me in the ANZSCO code: Production or Plant Engineer (233513) (with Specialization: •Automation and Control Engineer), and not Electronic Engineer (which resembles my degree)...


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

SinWolf said:


> I have read that MSA booklet twice, but I'm still unsure...
> 
> My degree: Computer and Electronic Engineering (B.Eng) (Washington Accord)
> Experience: 13 years, C&I Engineer (Control and Instrumentation Engineer)
> ...


Hi,

The way I see this is:

You are in an occupation that is not the same as the title of your degree. Hence CDR is the way forward. It doesn't matter which ANZCO code you choose (Electronics Engineer or Production / Plant Engineer) because based on the CDR, EA will assign the correct code for you.

I am an Electronics and Instrumentation engineer, working as a Control system Engineer and I was assessed as Electronics Engineer while my friend and colleague who had the same degree and job as mine was assessed as Plant and production engineer.
In fact he applied for Electronics Engineer but was assessed as Plant and production engineer based on the CDR he prepared.

Neither of us went for the additional skill assessment. We did only the standard CDR.

Hope this helps

Cheers
Praveen


----------



## SinWolf (Dec 18, 2018)

praveenfire said:


> Hi,
> 
> The way I see this is:
> 
> ...


Thank you... But I want to claim points for 8 years work experience, so I recon I need to do the additional skills assessment...

Damn this is confusing


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

SinWolf said:


> Thank you... But I want to claim points for 8 years work experience, so I recon I need to do the additional skills assessment...
> 
> Damn this is confusing


When i was applying for my VISA, I claimed points for my 8+ years of experience and never did additional Skills assessment


----------



## SinWolf (Dec 18, 2018)

praveenfire said:


> When i was applying for my VISA, I claimed points for my 8+ years of experience and never did additional Skills assessment


Back to square one....


----------



## mdhafezi (Jan 9, 2019)

*Assessment confusion*



praveenfire said:


> Hi,
> 
> The way I see this is:
> 
> ...


HI THERE.
I have a B.degree on Instrumentation Control and I am working as an instrumentation maintenance Engineer in oil and gas field. I did some electrical jobs before like emergency power consultation and providing.

As I understood, depending on my CDR I could be assessed in different codes like electrical or plant&production Engineer. 1-Is it true? 2-If yes, how to know which one is better in the future for job seeking and payment? 3-Is it really matter for employers in which code I have been assessed?

thanks.


----------



## mdhafezi (Jan 9, 2019)

praveenfire said:


> Hi,
> 
> The way I see this is:
> 
> ...



HI THERE.
I have a B.degree on Instrumentation Control and I am working as an instrumentation maintenance Engineer in oil and gas field. I did some electrical jobs before like emergency power consultation and providing.

As I understood, depending on my CDR I could be assessed in different codes like electrical or plant&production Engineer. 1-Is it true? 2-If yes, how to know which one is better in the future for job seeking and payment? 3-Is it really matter for employers in which code I have been assessed?

thanks.


----------



## SinWolf (Dec 18, 2018)

mdhafezi said:


> HI THERE.
> I have a B.degree on Instrumentation Control and I am working as an instrumentation maintenance Engineer in oil and gas field. I did some electrical jobs before like emergency power consultation and providing.
> 
> As I understood, depending on my CDR I could be assessed in different codes like electrical or plant&production Engineer. 1-Is it true? 2-If yes, how to know which one is better in the future for job seeking and payment? 3-Is it really matter for employers in which code I have been assessed?
> ...


As far as I understand, the skills assessment, or the code you use to apply for your visa, is for visa application only, and has nothing to do with finding a job in AUS... Once you have your VISA, nobody cares how you got it and you can apply for any job... The employer will obviously look at your CV to determine if you are the right person...

This is how I understand it, if this is not correct, somebody needs to correct me please


----------



## mdhafezi (Jan 9, 2019)

SinWolf said:


> As far as I understand, the skills assessment, or the code you use to apply for your visa, is for visa application only, and has nothing to do with finding a job in AUS... Once you have your VISA, nobody cares how you got it and you can apply for any job... The employer will obviously look at your CV to determine if you are the right person...
> 
> This is how I understand it, if this is not correct, somebody needs to correct me please


Thank you very much.
And I wonder if you know any trusted place to find CDR samples, not to copy, just to find a handy sense about it.


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi,

My brother is looking to apply for 233411.
Currently in the process of getting PTE done and gathering documents for Skill Assessment. 
He's got BE in Electronics and Instrumentation Engineering. 
Is anyone able to share the CDR sample for the same as we're a bit worried about getting it wrong.

His Uni is part of Washington Accord however the degree tittle is not present in the list hence looking to go for CDR. Is there anyone who did it differently and got through.

Thanks,
Rahul on behalf of Abhishek.


----------



## abithakur2005 (Jun 3, 2019)

*Abishek*

Hi All, nice to see all the members of instrumentation and control looking for better opportunities abroad, especially in Australia.

I did my graduation in Instrumentation of control in 2009 and afterwards, did my job in same field(Power Sector) for almost five years.

From 2014 to present date, I am completely in different field (Teaching Maths for competition exams).

So my question is: Can I apply for instrumentation and control engineer with 5 years of experience for EA assessment. Will I get positive assessment? Or do they require present experience in the same field.


----------

